# WDR Lokalzeit Bielefeld 8.08.12 Waldbesitzer gegen Mountainbiker



## Mountain77 (10. August 2012)

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2012/08/08/lokalzeit-owl-mountainbiker.xml

Super Bericht... 

Schön, dass bei Studiogesprächen immer nur eine Partei eingeladen wird! 
"Hi Tech Geräte, die keiner mehr hört..."

Im Gegenzug verstehe ich den Mountainbiker aber auch nicht, der den Waldbesitzer verklagt hat!


----------



## Stevie64 (10. August 2012)

Ich fahre seit ca. 24 Jahren MTB. Ich hatte nur selten unangenehme Begegnungen mit Wanderern, Waldarbeitern und Förstern etc. Ich hatte schon vilele Stürze mit u.a. auch Frakturen.
Wenn ich höre, das Leute im Wald fahren, dann bei Stürzen und Verletzungen den Waldbesitzer in Verantwortung sehen, fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
Das sind Leute, die unserem Sport schaden. 
Wenn wir Akzeptanz von allen einfordern und unseren Sport, auch Freeride, downhill usw. voran bringen wollen, dürfen wir uns nicht so verhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prometheus2018 (10. August 2012)

Unglaublich wegen eigener Unfähigkeit andere verklagen....
Das hat mit Sportsgeist nix zu tun...

Und wir sind diejenigen die darunter leiden.

PS: Für mich riecht das nach ich habe eine Gesetzeslücke gefunden und versuche noch etwas dran zu verdienen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. August 2012)

Erfahrene Mountaibiker wissen, dass man Sonntags auf dem Hermannsweg abschnittsweise so viele Wanderer trifft, dass man einfach nicht so "durchfahren" kann. Entweder ist man bereit auch mal zu bremsen/anzuhalten oder man meidet den Hermannsweg und auch bekannte andere Wege mit vielen Wanderern.

Davon abgesehen sind moderne MTBs nicht lautlos, man hört schon noch was klappern.


----------



## crossboss (10. August 2012)

die Vollkasko Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft finde ich zum:kotz:

oder so "Rechts-an-Wald"


----------



## slang (15. August 2012)

Dieses ganze Haftungsgedöns ist mir völlig unverständlich.

Erstmal schätze ich das dieser MTBler, wenn es ihn denn wirklich gibt, von seiner Krankenversicherung zu der Klage genötigt wurde. So nach dem Motto: deine Behandlung zahlen wir nicht, da gibts ja einen, der dafür haftbar gemacht werden kann. (der Waldbesitzer)


Wenn jemand auf einem ausgewiesenen Wanderweg nen morschen Ast auf den Kopf kriegt, okay, hat der Waldbesitzer seinen Forst schlecht gepflegt, Klage, find ich schon grenzwertig. Aber gut, wir leben in Deutschland. 

Aber irgendwelche Trails sind ja keine ausgewiesenen, markierten Wege.

Als Fussgänger darf ich ja quer durch den Wald, aber wenn ich mir nen Bein breche, weil ich meinte, ich könnte mal grad da durch den Steinbruch runter, dann ist das doch mein Risiko, oder kann ich dann ne Haftungsklage anzetteln?

Wenn irgendein Besoofener nachts durch meinen Garten schleicht und dann im Goldfischteich ersäuft, bin ich dann dafür haftbar??


----------



## crossboss (15. August 2012)

Ich glaube, dass viele leute kein Gefühl mehr dafür haben was Eigenverantwortung ist. Lieber schnell nen schulduigen fürs eigene Versagen finden. Für MTBler irgendwie Ehrensache, selbst auf zu passen und nen Bumms Mannhaft hinzunehmen. Wir suchen doch die heraus fordernden  Trails oder!? Jedenfalls verstehe ich so MTB.

Vielen Dank an die Versicherungen und die wunderbaren unvermeidlichen Rechtsverdreher. Manchmal möchte man lieber wieder in der guten alten Steinzeit leben................
Obwohl waren da die Räder nicht noch eckig


----------



## kris. (15. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn irgendein Besoofener nachts durch meinen Garten schleicht und dann im Goldfischteich ersäuft, bin ich dann dafür haftbar??


 
Wenn Du Pech hast, Ja.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (15. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Dieses ganze HaftungsgedÃ¶ns ist mir vÃ¶llig unverstÃ¤ndlich.
> 
> Erstmal schÃ¤tze ich das dieser MTBler, wenn es ihn denn wirklich gibt, von seiner Krankenversicherung zu der Klage genÃ¶tigt wurde. So nach dem Motto: deine Behandlung zahlen wir nicht, da gibts ja einen, der dafÃ¼r haftbar gemacht werden kann. (der Waldbesitzer)
> 
> ...


 

Du muÃt entweder dein gesamtes GrundstÃ¼ck oder den Teich einzeln einzÃ¤unen, sonst haftest du.

Nach einer Entscheidung des Bundesgerichtshofs (BGH) vom 3. Juni 2008 (VI ZR 223/07) lautet die maÃgebliche Formel zur Beurteilung der Pflichten des Verkehrssicherungspflichtigen: â... diejenigen MaÃnahmen, die ein umsichtiger und verstÃ¤ndiger, in vernÃ¼nftigen Grenzen vorsichtiger Mensch fÃ¼r notwendig und ausreichend hÃ¤lt, um andere vor SchÃ¤den zu bewahren. Dabei ist jedoch zu berÃ¼cksichtigen, dass nicht jeder abstrakten Gefahr vorbeugend begegnet werden kann. FÃ¼r einen unbefugten Verkehr auf dem GrundstÃ¼ck besteht nur dann eine Verantwortung, wenn dieser hingenommen wird (zum Beispiel ein Trampelpfad Ã¼ber ein GrundstÃ¼ck).
Notwendig fÃ¼r die Haftung aus einer verletzten Verkehrssicherungspflicht ist aber immer ein Verschulden, wenn auch nur in der Form von FahrlÃ¤ssigkeit. Die maÃgebliche Regel in Paragraf 823 BGB zur deliktischen Haftung setzt Verschulden voraus. Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine reine GefÃ¤hrdungshaftung.
Aus dieser Formulierung wird erkennbar, dass das Vorliegen einer Verkehrssicherungspflicht immer durch eine AbwÃ¤gung der Risikobereiche des SchÃ¤digers (naheliegende Gefahr) und des GeschÃ¤digten (Risikobereich des Verletzten: Eigenverantwortung fÃ¼r UnglÃ¼cke) vom Richter geprÃ¼ft wird. 

Quelle: ImmoClick24

Somit haftet auch der Waldbesitzer fÃ¼r jeden Depp, sofern der Richter dies entscheidet.


----------



## kris. (15. August 2012)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Somit haftet auch der Waldbesitzer für jeden Depp, sofern der Richter dies entscheidet.


 
Und genau das ist leider das Problem bei der Legalisierung von Freeride-Spots...   :kotz:


----------



## wolfi (15. August 2012)

ich fand den bericht nicht sonderlich schädlich, im gegenteil.
mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich den herrn oehle schon einige jahre kenne. er war seinerzeit massiv auf der bikerseite, als wir vor etwas mehr als 10 jahren den ärger mit dem umweltamt bzgl. der strecke am sender hatten.
und auch nun hat er wiederholt, dass hier die kommune bzw. stadt gefragt ist offiziellen raum zu schaffen um den "wildbau" zu unterbinden.
was fehlt ist eine bikerlobby, aber das war vor 10 jahren genau das gleiche. als es ans eingemachte ging, standen wir alleine auf weiter flur. und ganz ehrlich, jetzt mit 46 jahren habe ich keinen bock mehr da groß initiative zu ergreifen.
das überlasse ich der jüngeren generation

@ andré: deine idee mit dem generellen haftungausschluß fand ich aber gut 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Und genau das ist leider das Problem bei der Legalisierung von Freeride-Spots...   :kotz:



und genau diesen Spruch kann ich nicht mehr hören! Hängt euch rein dann klappts auch! nimms mir nicht krum Kris

PS: Wir warten nur auf die Harvester, danach gehts bauen los!!


----------



## kris. (15. August 2012)

ich sage ja nicht das es daran scheitert. nur das es der knackpunkt bei vielen gesprächen ist und von vielen eigentümern _das_ totschlagargument.
von sinn oder logik sind wir in diesem land bei vielen themen doch eh jenseits von gut und böse... 

von mir aus kann diese generelle haftung lieber gestern als heute abgeschafft werden!


----------



## crossboss (15. August 2012)

Also wenn ich für die Gefahren an meinem Teich haften muß, würde ich doch sichergehen und diese fiesen kleinen Südamerikanischen Schwarmfischchen reinsetzen, die erledigen dann auch die Haftungs-Probleme mit den Opfern und den Zeugen


----------



## slang (15. August 2012)

Nicht die schlechteste Idee. 
Aber bereite dich auf die Frage vor: Wo ist Jannik?


----------



## DerJoe (15. August 2012)

Was mir einfach abgeht, ist das Verständnis für Umbauten im Wald. Kein Wunder, dass sich diverse Leute aufregen, wenn da Sprünge angelegt werden. Wer sowas will, sollte in einen Bikepark gehen oder es auf einem eigenen Grundstück machen. Wer keine Kohle dazu hat, muss dann auch einmal verzichten können. Man kann nicht alles haben.
Es wird keinerlei Rücksicht auf die Natur oder andere Waldbesucher genommen. Warum kann man nicht den Trail ganz normal fahren? Warum muss da dran rumgebaut werden? Den Wald darf jeder betreten, das heisst aber nicht, dass ihn jeder nach seinem Gutdünken umbauen oder gestalten darf.

Deswegen sage ich immer wieder: Lasst die Trails natürlich, baut da nichts um. Versucht mal, euren Hedonismus zu zügeln. Dann gibts viel, viel weniger Probleme mit Waldbesitzern, Förstern und anderen Waldnutzern. Nur dann können wir alle den Wald auch in vielen Jahren noch ohne Restriktionen zum Biken nutzen.


----------



## crossboss (15. August 2012)

Also mal im Ernst: 
Es wird ja zum Glück viel diskutiert und das macht aufmerksamer. Das ist grundsätzlich erstmal gut. Safft auch ne Lobby dafür und nicht nur gegen alles.
Leben und Leben lassen finde ich gut. Bauen muß man sicherlich auch nichts. Manchmal wird einfach nur etwas Erde vor nem natürlich dahin gerafften Baum angekratzt , damit sich beim Fahren keiner wehtut. Was müssten sonst die armen Krankenkassen alles bezahlen, wenn man da stupf gegen fährt. Es gibt unter den Gutmenschen ja bekanntlich diese Untergrundspezies ,die extra Fallen für Biker und Fußgänger legt damit Ihnen wildfremde nette Menschen sich anonym verletzen. Sowas finde ich z.B. viel schlimmer als 2.3 Sprunghügelchen auf nem Trail.
Sollte eigendlich kein Drama sein. Diese Haftungsgeschichte ist leider anscheinend politisch gewollt. Es gibt keine recht einvernehmliche Lösung. Nen Bikepark im Sauerland oder Harz bringt den Kindern und Jugendlichen nur bedingt die Lösung, denn die fahren noch kein umweltzerstörendes Auto, sonder buddeln etwas in der Erde , ganz natürlich eigendlich. Einige Kids machen sich auch keinen Juristischen Gedankenkrapf um die Besitzgeschichte und darum das überhaupt jemand und nicht gänzlch *Alle* den Wald besitzen. Sade das es so kompliziert ist die Jugend vom Computer fernzuhalten. Aber es gibt auch freundliche Waldbesitzer die mitdenken und Verständnis haben. Die Lobbyarbeit der Bikeverbände wird auch langsam etwas stärker. Im öffentlichen Wald- Natur-Raum wäre es ohnehin leichter mit Vereinen etc. die Haftung auch noch zu klären.

Im Übrigen sei noch erwähnt:
Ich habe noch nie welche gebaut, einfach nur entdeckt und bin die ab und zu gefahren Da wird auch nicht betoniert sondern mit Waldelementen Erde und totem Holz, Ästen, die am Boden rummodern gestaltet ohne Bäume zu fällen oder zu beschädigen. #
Diejenigen die sich dann drüber aufregen, gehts wie immer nur um Profit!!!
Behaupten der wald gehört nur Ihnen und Sie dürfen die Bäumen nutzen und deshalb selbstverständlich auch killenIst ja nur Nutzwald. Nach Rechtslage ! Die Moral von der Geschichte wahrer Naturschutz geht aber anders 
Und ich fälle keine Bäume, in der Natur, um Kohle zu scheffeln, so natürlich bin ich veranlagt Ich schütze auch nicht nur Bäume. Vllt sollte man sie einfach per Demo vor drohender Abholzung je nach Holzmarktlage schützen. Aber so weit will mancher dann doch nicht gehen, schade das jeder nur an sich denkt. Die Natur gehört sich selbst! 
Keep simpel .....nicht böse sein .
Gruß Greenpeace Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (16. August 2012)

Der Nutzwald ist nichts anderes als eine Holzplantage. Nicht der jetzige Bewirtschafter hat die jetzigen Bäume gepflanzt, sondern sein Vater, Großvater, Urgroßvater. Und wenn ein Baum geerntet wird, dann setzt der Bewirtschafter dort einen Neuen. Nicht für sich, sondern für seine Kinder, Enkel oder Urenkel. Manche Dinge dauern länger und entziehen sich der Betrachtung, wenn man nur die Zeitspanne eines Menschenlebens als Maßstab nimmt.


----------



## exto (16. August 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> ich sage ja nicht das es daran scheitert. nur das es der knackpunkt bei vielen gesprächen ist und von vielen eigentümern _das_ totschlagargument.
> von sinn oder logik sind wir in diesem land bei vielen themen doch eh jenseits von gut und böse...
> 
> von mir aus kann diese generelle haftung lieber gestern als heute abgeschafft werden!



Da geb' ich dir uneingeschränkt recht!

Die Klagementalität, die ja nicht nur (was ja irgendwie verständlich sein könnte) auf die Schadenregulierung abzielt, sondern gern dazu eingesetzt wird, noch ein Paar Euro nebenher zu machen, sorgt dafür, dass Versicherungen vor einem nahezu unkalkulierbaren Risiko stehen, wenn sie die Benutzung von Trails versichern sollen.

Genau das ist auch der Knackpunkt bei der Anlage der beiden offiziellen Trails im Deister: Waldbesitzer, Biker, Politik, Verwaltung, Umweltschutz, alles unter einem Hut. Was fehlt ist die Unterschrift unter dem Versicherungsvertrag. Ergo: Die Strecken sind aktuell gesperrt  

Aktuell scheint sich die Sache zu lösen. Allerdings war schon mal eine Regelung unterschriftsreif, bis die Versicherung im letzten Moment abgesprungen ist. Ich glaub's mal lieber erst, wenn ich's sehe.

Jens, ich würd' dir raten, diesen Aspekt bei eurem Projekt gleich  von Anfang an mit anzugehen. Nicht, dass dann alles mit unendlich Mühe fertig ist, aber am Traileingang monatelang das Flatterband baumelt. Das ist echt frustrierend...


----------



## vogel23 (16. August 2012)

kleine anmerkung zu Jörg: Warum glauben eigentlich alle leute, dass bäume fällen dem wald schadet? wir haben fast überall das problem (vor allem im kleinprivatwald) dass mehr holz nach wächst als geerntet wird! das ist definitiv nicht gut für den wald und die lebewesen die dort wohnen!  desweiteren brauchen verschiedene insekten verschiedene lebensräume, was bedeutet, im wald soll stehendes und liegendes totholz vorhanden  sein! 

und zum wdr beitrag: wenn ich dann sowas höre wie "erosion" und sowas, hallo harvester bzw rückezug? 

naja, es ist ein streit thema und wird es auch noch lange bleiben, vor allem wenn es weiterhin so dumme menschen gibt wie den biker der den waldbesitzer verklagt hat! traurig sowas


----------



## othu (16. August 2012)

@vogel23: ob es dem Wald schadet oder nicht sei dahingestellt, aber bei dir liest sich das fast so, als könne ein gesunder Wald ohne menschliche Eingriffe nicht existieren. Ähnlich argumentieren auch die Jäger.
Ist natürlich Unfug.


----------



## kris. (16. August 2012)

ein gesunder wald kann natürlich ohne menschliche eingriffe existieren.
das setzt aber voraus, das es einen gesunden wald gibt. in europa ist dieser aber durch diverse eingriffe des menschen ein gutes stück davon entfernt. im sauerland zum beispiel ist durch die forstwirtschaft der letzten jahrhunderte das verhältnis von laub- und nadelbäumen ins genaue gegenteil verkehrt worden. heute: 80% nadel 20% laub, früher 80% laub (vornehmlich buche) und nur 20% nadel. hier (und in anderen regionen, teuto zB) kann durch gezieltes eingreifen durchaus ein positiver effekt erreicht werden. vielleicht kommen wir langfristig sogar wieder an die 80% laubwald heran. aber das geht nicht von jetzt auf gleich.

wichtig wäre endlich einen interessen-ausgleich mit allen am wald interessiert sind hin zu bekommen. das klappt aber nicht mit verhärteten fronten.
was hatte ich neulich gelesen... "manche leute haben einen geistigen horizont der gleich null ist. sie nennen das ihren standpunkt."
einstein wars glaube ich...


----------



## vogel23 (16. August 2012)

@ othu: gut dass ich jäger bin! aber auch biker und forstwirtschaft habe ich studiert, deswegen kann ich beide seiten gut verstehen. achja, eigenen wald habe ich auch! 
ja es geht nur mit toleranz von allen seiten, da gesetzlich festgelegt ist, dass man nur auf befestigten wegen fahren darf. und was das thema bikepark angeht( genau wie der kletterpark aufm joberg), sind diese flächen kein wald mehr, auch wenn da noch bäume stehen!  durch die änderung der nutzung (haupt einnahmequelle ist nicht mehr der holzverkauf) sind diese flächen laut gesetz gerohdet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mountain77 (16. August 2012)

Das Thema ist ja noch gut ins Rollen gekommen. 
Auf meiner Hausrunde waren letzte Woche wild kleine Bäumchen umgeknickt und schön in den Weg gehänkt, von dem üblichen Holz auf dem Weg nicht zu reden. Selbst für Fußgänger war kein vernünftiges durchkommen. Ein paar Tage später war alles aufgeräumt. Inzwischen gehe ich schon davon aus, dass es nicht der Förster oder Waldbesitzer war, sondern andere "Gutmenschen". 
Jedenfalls habe ich es noch nie so heftig empfunden wie dieses Jahr. Auf einem schmalen  engen Trail waren sogar Bäumchen mit Draht zusammengebunden um den Weg zu versperren. Dem Wild gefallen solche Fallen warscheinlich auch nicht...


----------



## crossboss (16. August 2012)

Ich bin für Uhrwald den gabs komischerweise schon vor uns 2Beinern. Alle jetzigen großen Wege ware einst Singeltrails oder Waldpfade. Und wer hat sie verdammich so groß gemacht? wenn ich jemals so nen Fallenbauer in die Fänge bekomme, dann liefere ich den direkt in Bethel in der Geschlossenen ein.....................


----------



## wolfi (16. August 2012)

Wer mal ganz in der nähe einen echten urwald erleben möchte, kann ich nur den urwald sababurg empfehlen! http://www.google.de/url?q=http://d...qztTXA&usg=AFQjCNGW2HQaZbWRF8UCDElbj2siM3enXw
Das ist phantastisch dort!
Gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## slang (16. August 2012)

ist der "Uhrwald" von Rolex oder Breitling erfunden worden? 

Aber Spass beiseite.

Nicht ganz zum Thema, aber auch mal bedenkenswert.

Es gibt ja auch ne dritte Gruppe die bei dieser Diskussion mitmischt: der gemeine Spaziergänger 

Letztes Jahr gabs einige Touren, bei denen nen ganzer Haufen Leute mit dabei war. Höhepunkt war da ne Lucky Tour mit über 20 Fahrern. Dies Jahr im März warens eher 25.

Um an nen Trail zu kommen wird ja meist erstmal der Kammweg genutzt. 
Und in den Gesichtern der Fussgänger konnte ich schon lesen, wie geil die das jetzt finden, wenn so eine Kette von MTBlern jetzt so knapp 1- 2 Minuten an denen vorbei rauschen. 

Und wenn diese MTBler dann alle plötzlich vom Kammweg runter irgendnen wilden Trail mitten durchs Gehölz runter rauschen weiß ich, die Lobby der Wanderer und Spaziergänger wird mich als MTBler nicht unterstützen 

Das ist auch nen Grund warum ich hier nicht mehr zu irgendwelchen Touren ausrufe.
a) das Risiko, dass da plötzlich 20 Leute stehen ist mir zu groß
b) ich weiss ja gar nicht, ob die Mitfahrer sich vernünftig verhalten( bisher hat das immer geklappt, aber es werden ja immer mehr)

Ich versuche mittlerweile am Wochenende den Wald zu meiden, die Fussgänger dankens mir und ich hab auch keinen Spass ständig um die herrum zu kurven.

Und mal vom "Hundeleinen jetzt nicht mehr Thread" rüber gezogen.

Muss ich als Spaziergänger im Wald jetzt genauso umsichtig sein, wie wenn ich quer über den Jahnplatz will? 
Muss ich damit rechnen dass irgendwelche Radfahrer mit 30km/h plötzlich an mir vorbei düssen? 
Sind denn nicht die verpflichtet sich an mir, als schwächeren Verkehrsteilnehmer, zu orientieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (16. August 2012)

@ slang: aucf die letzte frage: doch sind sie!
sollte ein fußgänger wegen mir als biker ins gebüsch springen und sich dabei die jacke zerreissen, kann er mich zivilrechtlich (nicht strafrechtlich) verklagen, auf schadenersatz!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (16. August 2012)

hab leztes wochenende in willingen mit lokalen eine trailrunde gedreht.auffälig die rotumrandeten verbotsschilder für radfahr,mitten im wald.angesprochen auf das geplante bikeverbot im ländle gab es einen trockenen komentar von den ureinwohner:wer will das denn hier im wald alles umsetzen und kontollieren.das gesetz wird von einer kleine gruppe politker versucht durchzusetzen.warten wirs ab.proteste gibts ja.​ ​*ich komme aus einem anderen jahundert*

_Das mein MTB-Funsport in Ermangelung andere Orte nicht selten dort statfinden musste,wo es eigentlich verboten war,_ _verlieh der Sportart_ *den Hauch der Rebelion.*​

​


----------



## discordius (17. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> mountainbiker die auf den wegen/ trails fahren, oder andere leute die gesunde bäume umknicken/ abbrechen um damit die wege/ trails zu versperren.
> 
> besonders beliebt bei solchen leuten ist der trail von der wittekindsburg zum kaiser wilhelm auf der südseite am hang entlang.



Habe ich zwar noch keine Blockaden gesehen, aber am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter ist der Weg eigentlich unfahrbar.  Käme mir da Hannibal mit Elefanten entgegen, würde mich das auch nicht mehr wundern.
Der Trail zwischen Bergkirchen und Luthernsche Egge war im Frühjahr mal gründlich blockiert. Fürs Aufräumen habe ich aber sicherlich wesentlich weniger Zeit benötigt als der anonyme Bikerbremser zum Heranschaffen und Verkeilen der ganzen Äste.


----------



## DerBergschreck (19. August 2012)

vogel23 schrieb:


> da gesetzlich festgelegt ist, dass man nur auf befestigten wegen fahren darf.



Ähm - soweit ich weiss, steht im Forstgesetz NRW nicht "befestigte" Wege, sondern "feste" Wege. Das ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## crossboss (19. August 2012)

"naturfest", nix Schotter, nix Asphalt


----------



## Mountain77 (20. August 2012)

Die WDR2 Lokalnachrichten haben heute die Meldung durchgegeben, dass jetzt bis zu 20 angelegte Trails im Teuto abgerissen werden. Vorgeschobener Grund die Zerstörung des Waldes in der Umgebeung der Trails, etwas leiser als zweiter Grund die Haftungsfrage.


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (20. August 2012)

tja das ist wirklich bitter

ich weiß auch nicht mehr was ich dazu sagen soll
wollen die jetzt alles abreißen auch richtung egge und velmerstot usw.?


----------



## 107octane (21. August 2012)

Die aktuelle Rückbau-Aktion ist auf den Raum Bielefeld begrenzt, wo ab heute innerhalb einer Woche die drei am meisten frequentierten Strecken abgerissen werden.

Taktisch klug wäre es wohl, den Klapp-Spaten bis auf Weiteres zu Hause zu lassen. Es gibt Signale seitens der Verantwortlichen, dass sie stark an einer legalen Lösung interessiert sind, da sich die Problematik mit dem illegalen Streckenbau in den letzten Jahren verschärft hat. Speziell sollen die Hänge im Teutoburger Wald, welche nicht zum FFH-Gebiet gehören, im Hinblick auf ihre Strecken- bzw. Park-Tauglichkeit inspiziert werden, und hiermit ist nicht der Monte Scherbelino mit seinen satten 25 hm gemeint. Wie schon im WDR-Beitrag angekündigt, wird es wohl in naher Zukunft weitere Informationsveranstaltungen geben, die hoffentlich ergiebiger sind als die Letzte.

Eins dürfte klar sein, gelingen kann so ein Projekt nur, wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen, letzlich wird wohl ohne das Wohlwollen der Stadt nichts laufen. Ebenso dürfte die Haftungsfrage, wie weiter oben schon diskutiert, ein entscheidener Aspekt sein. Für uns abfahrtsorientierte Biker heißt das, möglichst alle Kräfte zu mobilisieren und zu organisieren. Jeder, der auf zwei Rädern eine Bordsteinkante runter rollen kann, ohne umzukippen, muss ins Boot geholt werden. Ich denke, derzeit stehen die Zeichen ganz gut, auch weil das Thema durch die Medien in den Blickpunkt der Öffentlichkeit gerückt wird. 

Ich kann also nur jedem, der an einer Downhill-Strecke interessiert ist, empfehlen, die Lauscher auf Empfang zu stellen, und an der geplanten Informationsveranstaltung teil zu nehmen. 

Nun schließt einmal die Augen, und stellt euch vor, Ihr könntet nächsten Sonntag im Bikepark Bielefeld eure Karre mal so richtig durch die Luft wirbeln. Wie geil wäre das denn?

In diesem Sinne, ride on!

Hier noch der O-Ton des heutigen WDR-Berichts:
*
Mountainbike-Piste wird abgerissen*

Forstamt und Waldbesitzer in OWL setzen sich seit Montag gegen illegale Mountainbikepisten zur Wehr. 25 sogenannte Trails zählte ein Förster allein im Raum Bielefeld. Montag wurde die erste Räumaktion gestartet. Fast eine Woche lang werden Arbeiter zu tun haben, um drei der unerlaubt angelegten Trails zu beseitigen. Es sind bis zu 500 Meter lange, steile Hindernisstrecken. Alle liegen in einem FFH-Naturschutzgebiet. Waldbesitzer und Forstamt wollen die Trails wegen der Waldschäden, aber auch wegen des erhöhten Haftungsrisikos nicht länger dulden. Deswegen will das Regionalforstamt künftig stärker als bisher in den Wäldern kontrollieren. Gleichzeitig sollen jetzt im Teutoburger Wald geeignete Standorte für genehmigungsfähige Pisten gesucht werden.


----------



## slang (21. August 2012)

Sorry Andre, schöner Ansatz, aber vergiss es.

nach ein zwei Monaten wird der immer gleiche Kurs langweilig, und dann gibts so ein paar Vollpfosten, die keine 50 Meter daneben nen neuen Trail basteln.

und dann geht der Ärger wieder los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. August 2012)

Naja, WiBe, Willi und Warstein sind sicher nicht nach 2 Monaten langweilig geworden.
Sind bestimmt andere Kaliber, aber wenn es Schritte Richtung legaler Strecke gibt sollten diese auch angenommen werden. Umbauen und interessant halten kann man auch kleinere Strecken, denke ich.


----------



## 107octane (21. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Sorry Andre, schöner Ansatz, aber vergiss es.
> 
> nach ein zwei Monaten wird der immer gleiche Kurs langweilig, und dann gibts so ein paar Vollpfosten, die keine 50 Meter daneben nen neuen Trail basteln.
> 
> und dann geht der Ärger wieder los



Hey Slang,

ich sag mal, jein. Der Ansatz ist ja nicht von mir, sondern kurioserweise von den Waldbesitzern und Förstern auf den Tisch gebracht worden. So eine Strecke kann natürlich kein Ersatz für das gesamte Wegenetz im Teuto sein, das soll sie auch nicht. Es wäre aber eine Prima Ergänzung.
Der Sport wird nunmal immer progressiver, und vielen Bikern reicht es nicht mehr aus, auf dem Hermannsweg Kilometer runter zu spulen.

Mir werden die zahlreichen Trails hier in der Umgebung auf jeden Fall fehlen, da wir sie eigentlich immer mit in unsere Touren eingebunden haben.  Da Sonntags an den angelegten Trails ein unglaublicher Andrang herrscht, ist davon auszugehen, dass Bedarf für so eine legale Strecke vorhanden ist.

We Kris richtig festgestellt hat, sind die Parks im Sauerland ja auch immer noch attraktiv. Ich fahre dort jedenfalls 10x die gleiche Strecke runter, ohne das mir langweilig wird.

Wenn gemäß der Ankündigungen bzgl. der Info-Veranstaltung also wirklich Taten folgen, sollte man die Möglichkeit schon beim Schopfe packen. Denn ohne Initiative der Biker wird das Ganze wohl, wie so oft, im Sande verlaufen.

Also schauen wir mal, was kommt.


----------



## Melonenmann (21. August 2012)

Hey,
schaut doch mal rein:http://www.facebook.com/groups/135210279956263/permalink/135220056621952/?notif_t=like , hier wird diskutiert und vorallem brauchen wir dort jede Stimme die wir kriegen können um zu Zeigen wie viele Mountainbiker (allgemein) es gibt und wie viele ein Interesse an einer Legalen Strecke hätten! Weiter Infos findet ihr auf der Seite...


----------



## wolfi (21. August 2012)

moin,
alles sehr löblich, aber ich verweigere mich facebook!!!!!!
ich habe meinen account vor gut 3 monaten gelöscht.
da gibt es doch sicherlich abdere möglichkeiten, oder?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2012)

Ich schlage vor wir diskutieren am genannten Termin einfach sachlich mit und kriegen uns hier nicht iauf persönliche Weise in die  die Köppe.

Sachliche Diskussionen sind aber immer willkommen.

Es macht daher sicherlich auch Sinn, das unter anderem, die Klappspatenfraktion nicht mit trotzigem weiter bauen, einen möglichen Konsens gefährdet. 

Lasst uns dahin gehend einfach mal betont unauffällig bleiben. 

Vllt gibt es in naher Zukunft Teillösungen die unsere Gravitationsgelüste lindern helfen.

Naturtrails sind eh viel schöner

MIT Sportlichem Gruß
Jörg


----------



## wosch (21. August 2012)

Habe heute die erschreckende Nachricht in der NW gelesen:

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/bi...n_im_Wald.html

Am Sonntag vorher gab es einige Polizeipräsenz rund um den Egon. Da wurden einige Biker von einem Polizeibeamten mit einer BMW Straßenmaschine auf einem Nebentrail verfolgt.
Finde ich extrem übertrieben.
Ebenfalls grenzwertig verlogen, das Argument, die Feinwurzeln würden durch die Freerider zerstört. Schaut man sich den Wald nach dem Abernten (Abholzen) an, sind bei den stehengebliebenen Bäumen durch die tonnenschweren Kettenfahrzeuge weitaus mehr als nur die Feinwurzeln zerstört. Das ist normal und wird hingenommen!
Ich bin zwar kein "Downhiller", aber mich ärgern solche Aktionen seitens der Polizei, Forstämtern, Waldbesitzern und was weiß ich noch, wer noch was zu sagen hat, maßlos!
Leider bin ich hinsichtlich irgendwelcher Bike-Park-Lösungen im Teuto recht skeptisch. Viel wahrscheinlicher wird die Hessen-Lösung sein, für den Fall der Eskalation der öffentlichen Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timinator (21. August 2012)

wenn man auf der straße von nem auto angefahren wird dann zahlt die versicherung warum nicht im wald wenn man da ne strecke runterheizt?


----------



## kris. (21. August 2012)

Öffentlicher Raum vs. Privatgelände


----------



## wolfi (22. August 2012)

bekomme gerade ein déjà-vu

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=107346&highlight=h%FCnenburg


----------



## micaboe (22. August 2012)

Eins zu eins wie damals am Sender! Nur das es da keinen lustigen Motorradpolizisten gab (man,man,man was für eine lächerliche Aktion). 
Da ich mich damals aufs buddeln beschränkt habe eine Frage an Wolfi: Waren damals bei den Diskussionsveranstaltungen nicht genau dieselben Besitzer, Pächter, Förster und Beamte am Start? Falls ja, sollten das alle mal im Hinterkopf behalten...


----------



## wolfi (22. August 2012)

ja, es waren die gleichen beteiligten.
ich muss wirklich sagen, dass die gespräche seinerzeit schon konstruktiv waren, zumindest mit der forstbehörde. das umweltamt, so habe ich es zumindest damals aufgefasst und interpretiert, hat uns gegenüber eine hinhaltetaktik gespielt bis sich die ganze sache im sande verlief. die beteiligten biker haben aus diversen gründen einfach die lust verlohren, sich weiter mit der behörde auseinander zu setzten. meine prioritäten hatten sich seinerzeit verlagert, ich habe mit der produktion von kindern angefangen... andere haben den sport an den nagel gehängt usw...
es war schon etwas frustrierend, vor allem die "vereinsgeschichte"... wir sind bei den größeren bielefelder (rad)sportvereinen vorstellig geworden. aber ausser arrogante abfuhren haben wir nix bekommen.
ich bin mal gespannt wie das jetzt weitergeht...
ich würde stark tippen: *history repeats*
auf jeden fall wünsche ich den jetzt beteiligten bikern starke nerven, eine große lobby und durchhaltevermögen!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wolfi (22. August 2012)

übrigens war dieses forum damals bei den behörden sehr beliebt um sich die nötigen informationen zu beschaffen. ich denke, das wird immer noch so sein.
erstmal nen schönen gruß in die runde 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## exto (22. August 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> ... das *umweltamt*, so habe ich es zumindest damals aufgefasst und interpretiert, hat uns gegenüber eine *hinhaltetaktik* gespielt bis sich die ganze sache *im sande verlief*. die beteiligten biker haben aus diversen gründen einfach die lust verlohren, sich weiter mit der behörde auseinander zu setzten.



Same procedure as ewerywhere...

Funktioniert leider nur zu oft


----------



## 107octane (22. August 2012)

Hey Wolfi,

kann schon sein, dass die ganze Sache so wie Damals verläuft. Die Vorzeichen sind jedoch etwas anders. So cool die Topographie rund um die Hünenburg für eine DH-Strecke auch ist, das ganze Gebiet ist wohl ein Naturschutzgebiet:

http://www.bezreg-detmold.nrw.de/20...elefeld/Oestlicher_Teutoburger_Wald/index.php

Von daher war der Plan dort eine legale Strecke zu errichten wahrscheinlich eh utopisch. Es müsste schon ein Plätzchen gefunden werden, welches nicht in denen von Herrn Oehle beschriebenen FFH-Gebieten liegt. Die Anzahl der Bergab-orientierten Fahrer, und damit der Bedarf an einer solchen Strecke, hat seit 2004 auch drastisch erhöht. Ich habe daher die leise Hoffnung, dass aus der Geschichte diesmal doch etwas werden könnte.

Gruß, André

P.S.: Wir sollten es dieses Jahr ja wohl nochmal hinbekommen, zusammen nach Winterberg zu fahren. ich kenne noch einen, der mit kommt.


----------



## wolfi (23. August 2012)

das stimmt,
meines erachtens nach ist die ecke zu steil. fast die komplette südseite des teuto ist naturschutz gebiet und fast komplett ffh-bereich.
aber die nord-ost seite ist auch nicht schlecht. wir haben uns seinerzeit mal ein geländestück an der lämmershagener straße angeschaut (vorschlag vom forstamt). war garnicht so übel. es gab dort sogar einige alte bombenkrater die man schön mit einbinden könnte. aber irgendwas war dann doch wieder seitens des umweltamtes was dagegen sprach. aber das weiß ich im detail nicht mehr.
ich hatte das mal alles abgeheftet. aber den ordner habe ich vor 2-3 jahren entsorgt
lass uns wibe mal ins auge fassen. oder warstein, da isses meistens nicht so voll. ich kann ja nur am wochenende. wann ist marco denn mal wieder im lande?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Mountain77 (24. August 2012)

Einer der freundlicheren Artikel der letzten Zeit:
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/b...2958_Mountain-Biker_bauen_Rennstrecke_ab.html
Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass es mit der legalen Strecke klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. August 2012)

Gibt noch nen freundlichen:


----------



## wolfi (24. August 2012)

hmmmmm,
langsam wirds spannend!
sollte sich wirklich etwas tuen?
oder geht wieder alles wie vor 10 jahren seinen gang...
ich bleibe erstmal vorsichtig pessimistisch.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## exto (24. August 2012)

Kann man vielleicht als gutes Zeichen nehmen, wenn sich die Verwaltung einschaltet. Im Deister gings auch erst voran als die Region Hannover angesprungen ist und Druck auf alle Parteien, allerdings auch die Biker (Stichwort "Vereinsgründung/Versicherung") ausgeübt hat.

Allerdings ist bisher noch KEIN privater Waldbesitzer aufgesprungen. Nur die kommunalen.


----------



## wosch (24. August 2012)

Nach diesem NW Artikel nimmt mein Pessimismus etwas ab und die Erwartung zu. 
Mit meinen 52 Jahren, wirds langsam eng, um irgendwann mal aktiv eine legale Strecke im Teuto abfahren zu können...


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. August 2012)

Das Problem ist doch das sowas in Deutschland viel zu lange dauert. Da wo ich herkomme wurde auch schon über ein Jahr jetzt der Bau eines Flowtrails bechlossen. Man hört aber nix mehr von dem Projekt.


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch das sowas in Deutschland viel zu lange dauert. Da wo ich herkomme wurde auch schon über ein Jahr jetzt der Bau eines Flowtrails bechlossen. Man hört aber nix mehr von dem Projekt.



Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass zu viele MTBler nur "hören" aber keine Lust haben, sich selbst zu engagieren?


----------



## wolfi (26. August 2012)

Jep! Das ist leider so...aber nicht nur bei den mtb-lern.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wosch (27. August 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass zu viele MTBler nur "hören" aber keine Lust haben, sich selbst zu engagieren?



Diesen Vorwurf hört man oft und zielt direkt auf die eigentliche Schwachstelle, nämlich das Nicht-Organisiert-sein der DH-Scene. Dieses lockere nicht-organisiert-sein bildet ja auch in vielen Sportarten, wie Skaten, Snowboarden, Surfen, usw. die Grundlage der Scene und sollte so akzeptiert werden, wie sie nun mal ist.
Also, bevor wir mit Vereinsemblemen und im Wald unterwegs sein werden (müssen) möchte ich hiermit um mehr Verständnis bitten:
-diese netten Jungs haben niemandem etwas getan
-es handelt sich um eine hochgradig individuelle Sportart
-die angeblichen Beschädigungen ("Baumaßnahmen", "Erorsion...") sind angesichts der durch Baumfällarbeiten verursachten bleibenden Waldschäden vernachlässigbar. Nachzusehen in: Schoppketal(direkt am Bach), Südhang zwischen Anton und Autobahn und Südhang zwischen Olderdissen und Peter. Wie dort der Wald aussieht, ist wirklich nicht schön.
-Konflikte mit anderen Waldnutzern, wie Wanderern, Nordic-Walkern, Joggern und Hundebesitzern gibt es eher selten, eben *weil * die Trails abseits stark frequentierter Wege liegen. Dieser Konflikt wird einfach mal so den DH-lern untergeschoben und besteht hauptsächlich zwischen Touren-Bikern und Fußgängern
-das häufige Betonen von "Kommunikationsbereitschaft" seitens der Behörden war *bislang* ein rhetorischer Trick (mal sehen was diesmal daraus wird) und diente der schnellen Schuldzuweisung sobald *ein* Biker sich nicht an die Vereinbarung gehalten hat. Was natürlich immer passiert ist.
Wenn etwas schiefgeht, oder im Sande verläuft, wird es mit Sicherheit nicht an den Bikern liegen.


----------



## kris. (27. August 2012)

Ich glaube Du trägst hier grade Eulen nach Athen... 

Ich denke übrigens nicht, das die Zugehörigkeit zu einem Verein zwingend das tragen von Vereinslogos auf den Klamotten nach sich zieht. Sowas können die Vereinsmitglieder immer noch selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (27. August 2012)

Ist halt die typosche Überregulation für eine an sich einfache Sache die in Deutschland oft um sich greift. 

Der Flowtrail in Weingarten ist auch nur zustandegekommen weil sich der Downhill-Koordinator des BDR der Sache angenommen hat. 

Das bürokratische und menschliche Bollwerk ist oft so hoch das die Sache richtig aufwendig wird und es am Ende doch nix wird.

Probieren kann man es ja mal aber letzlich ist es oft von wohlwollenden Entscheidungsträgern abhängig.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (28. August 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du trägst hier grade Eulen nach Athen...
> 
> Ich denke übrigens nicht, das die Zugehörigkeit zu einem Verein zwingend das tragen von Vereinslogos auf den Klamotten nach sich zieht. Sowas können die Vereinsmitglieder immer noch selbst entscheiden.



Hab auch nichts mit vereinen am hut.glaube auch nicht,mit über 50,legales teutosurfen zu erleben.die zeit geht weiter und ohne professionelle hilfe und freiwilliges einbringen wird das meier meinung nix.
aber was zählt schon meine meinung.​ bin in einem gemeinnützigen verein der DIMB und kann dort selbst entscheiden in wie weit ich mich einbringen möchte.kann zusätlich ins racingteam(kostet extra) einsteigen um klamotten zu tragen oder nicht.

viel wichtiger ist mir bei der bimb,das es geschaft wurde projekte wie stromberg umzusetzen(um nur mal ein beispiel zu nennen).

das kann das öl auf der kette für den teuto sein.

  zusätzlich rechtsberatung gibt und kurse z.b:
​ LASS DICH ZUM STRECKEN-LEGALIZER AUSBILDEN 

bei betrachten der bikes in der region,finde ich 24 euro jahresbeitrag....?
soll jeder für sich entscheiden.

vielleicht hilfts den ein oder anderen
​ ​


----------



## Stevie64 (28. August 2012)

Ich werde oft gefragt, warum soll ich in einen Verein? Mountainbiken kann ich doch auch so. Ihr gebt in fast allen Beiträgen die Antwort selbst. Soziales Engagement heisst auch über eigene Interessen hinauszudenken. Wenn man immer wartet, bis andere Entscheidungen treffen, muss man immer mit Diesen leben. Und das die Wünsche Einzelner immer unberücksigtigt bleiben, muss doch jedem klar sein. Wenn man sich in unserer eng zusammenlebender Gesellschaft Freiheiten herausnimmt, muss ein Anderer dafür Freiheiten abgeben. Dafür müssen wir werben. 
Nur wenn wir (Radsportler) als "große Interessensgruppe" auftreten, kann man auch in der Öffentlichkeit und anderen Interessensverbänden wie den z.B. Waldbesitzern Aufmerksamkeit erregen.
Grüße
Stevie
(Bike-Sport-Lippe e.V.)


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. August 2012)

Das Problem ist doch das eine so einfache Sache wie Fahrradfahren in Deutschland so unglaublich verkompliziert wird. Wahrscheinlich kommt bald noch eine Kennzeichnungspflicht.


----------



## kris. (28. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch das eine so einfache Sache wie Fahrradfahren in Deutschland so unglaublich verkompliziert wird. Wahrscheinlich kommt bald noch eine Kennzeichnungspflicht.


 
Ständiges Negativ-Denken und "Die sind doch eh gegen uns" und "Das wird sowieso nix" hilft auf jeden Fall nicht weiter.

Ein Verein wird wohl die beste Möglichkeit sein den Bedenken entgegen zu treten und mit privaten Waldbesitzern und der Stadt zu kommunizieren. Ist schon verständlich wenn die einen verlässlichen Ansprech- und Vertragspartner haben wollen und nicht nur einen Haufen Einzelleute die sich im Zweifelsfall genau so schnell in Luft auflösen wie sie vorher "HIER" gerufen haben...


----------



## exto (28. August 2012)

Na ja, es wäre aber schon irgendwie schön, wenn man mal irgendwie dem Umstand Rechnung tragen könnte, dass es heutzutage eben auch andere Organisationsformen als den "klassischen" Verein gibt. Dieser Laden hier ist doch ein gutes Beispiel. Leider ohne juristische Relevanz. 

Vielleicht ein gutes Betätigungsfeld für die Pratenpartei 

Ich für mein Teil bin jedenfalls laut zähneknirschend in einen entsprechenden Verein eingetreten, weil man schlicht gegen unüberwindliche Wände klatscht, so lange die potenziellen Verhandlungspartner keine korrekte juristische Person als Gegenüber haben.

Irgend eine Kröte gibt's immer zu schlucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (29. August 2012)

Vllt ergibt sich nach dem gestrigen Termin mit dem RC Zugfogel eine zufriedenstellende Lösung für uns Radsportler in Bezug auf Vereins DH Strecken für Alle. Die Kröte schön marinieren, dann rutscht sie besser!


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

Was ist eigentlich in Detmold? Ich weiß dass das Forstamtstechnisch nicht zu Bielefeld gehört aber in der Nähe wäre es der Förster ist nach allem was ich weiß aufgeschlossen.


----------



## nextfriday (29. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem mit dem Hermann? Ich weiß dass das Forstamtstechnisch nicht zu Bielefeld gehört aber in der Nähe wäre es der Förster ist nach allem was ich weiß aufgeschlossen : http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...21?centerY=5753497.063?scale=10000?layers=540



So viel ich weiß, ist das Fürstliches Gelände. Es wundert mich selber stark, dass der noch nicht gemeckert hat Liegt bestimmt nur daran, dass er die Biker so lange wie möglich auf seiner Seite haben möchte, im Streit gegen den Nationalpark


----------



## kris. (29. August 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß, ist das Fürstliches Gelände. Es wundert mich selber stark, dass der noch nicht gemeckert hat


 
Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Nomal ist der ja gegen alles was nicht 4 Hufe und nen Sattel hat. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere durften nicht mal die 3 Stunden von Detmold in seinem Wald stattfinden, es könnte sich ja jemand verletzen und klagen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

Mir haben nur die Locals erzählt das der zuständige Förster die Strecke dulde. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt. Allerdings ist da auch so gut wie nix gebaut also gäbe es auch nicht viel zu zerstören. Da müsste sie schon im Altholzbestand Bäume fällen.


----------



## nextfriday (29. August 2012)

Gewehre und Kettensägen mag er auch gerne


----------



## wosch (29. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich in Detmold? Ich weiß dass das Forstamtstechnisch nicht zu Bielefeld gehört aber in der Nähe wäre es der Förster ist nach allem was ich weiß aufgeschlossen.



Der Förster ist in Bielefeld nicht das Problem.
Ich unterstelle ihm mal, dass er recht lange schon immer wieder mal ein Auge zugedrückt hat. Anders kann ich mir Spielplätze wie den Egon oder Quelletal, die über Jahre aktiv waren, nicht erklären.
Es handelt sich hier offenbar um eine Ansammlung verschiedenster Konfliktauslöser:
-Schadensersatzklage eines Bikers gegenüber dem Waldbesitzer
-starke Zunahme der "Nebentrails"
-zunehmende Popularität des Egon (nachzusehen bei You Tube oder auch hier)
-der schöne Sommer, mit viel nicht-bikendem Publikum
-Sommerloch, auch in den lokalen Medien
-uvm

Kleine Schlussanekdote:
Die beim Abbau eines Kickers im Quelletal heimat- und wohnungslos gewordene Feuersalamanderfamilie wird in den Medien nur am Rande erwähnt. 
Als Naturliebhaber sage ich nur: wäre der Kicker nur stehengeblieben, dann wären wir ALLE glücklicher.


----------



## crossboss (29. August 2012)

es geht voran in BI

https://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/dere...ept%20Legale%20Strecken%20in%20Bielefeld.docx


----------



## crossboss (29. August 2012)

es geht etwas voran, drÃ¼ckt mal die Daumen;


Konzept fÃ¼r die Realisierung legalen Mountainbike-Strecken im Raum Bielefeld










  Michal BorgstÃ¤dt, Andre Kahl, Turgut Ay, Marc Arens












*INHALT*






Definitionen
     Was ist DH, FR, Enduro,         Dirtjump
     Warum legale Strecken ?
     Legalisieren aber wie ?
     Beschilderung
     Streckenabnahme
     Versicherung
     Nutzungsbestimmungen fÃ¼r         MTB-Strecken
 
Betreiber
Ansprechpartner, Kontaktpersonen
Was wurde bis jetzt erreicht?
 
 








*1.  Definitionen & Standpunkte*



I DEFINITIONEN:  WAS IST DH, FR,         ENDURO, DIRTJUMP?
 
 *Downhill (DH)*
 Downhill ist das schnellstmÃ¶gliche ZurÃ¼cklegen einer bestimmten, fast ausschlieÃlich bergab fÃ¼hrenden Strecke, die in der Regel schnelle Passagen und technische Elemente enthÃ¤lt.
*Freeride (FR)*
 Freeride ist spaÃorientierter Downhill ohne âZeitdruckâ, angereichert um spielerische Elemente. Neben Steilpassagen und natÃ¼rlichen Hindernissen, etwa Felsen oder Wurzeln, spielen auch kÃ¼nstlich erstellte Elemente eine Rolle, z. B. SprÃ¼nge oder Steilwandkurven.
*Singletrail (Enduro/AM)*
 Singletrail steht im Mountainbike-Sport fÃ¼r einen schmalen, meist 30 bis 60 cm breiten Pfad, der damit nur Platz fÃ¼r einen Mountainbiker bietet. Oft wird mit dem Begriff auch ein Wanderweg bezeichnet, der fÃ¼r das Mountainbike-Fahren zweckentfremdet wird. Singletrails weisen verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade auf.
*Dirtjump / Slopestyle (DJ/SS)*
 DJ/SS bezeichnet das Springen Ã¼ber ErdhÃ¼gel mit einem BMX oder einem Dirtbike (Mountainbike). Ziel eines Sprungs ist es, in der Luft einen Trick zu machen. Bestes Baumaterial fÃ¼r kÃ¼nstliche HÃ¼gel ist Lehm, da er fest und bestÃ¤ndig ist und sich bestens formen lÃ¤sst.


                                REALISIERUNGSAUFWAND / PLATZBEDARF /TOPOGRAPHISCHE ANFORDERUNGEN
 DIRTLINE                                Gering                           Gering                      Flaches GelÃ¤nde reicht aus
 DH / FR                                   GroÃ                              GroÃ              Teilweise starkes GefÃ¤lle erforderlich*
 SINGLETRAIL                         Gering                            Gering             AbschÃ¼ssiges GelÃ¤nde erforderlich**
 * North Shore-Trails oder kurz Shores sind Hindernisparcours fÃ¼r Mountainbikes. Sie sind benannt nach den kanadischen North Shore Mountains im Norden Vancouvers. UrsprÃ¼nglich dienten sie dazu, den kanadischen Mountainbikern Wege durch die weiten, fÃ¶rsterfreien UrwÃ¤lder zu schaffen. So wurden Ã¼ber umgestÃ¼rzte BÃ¤ume, Felsen und LÃ¶cher kurzerhand "HÃ¼hnerleitern" gezimmert. Nachdem erste Fotos davon in Mountainbikemagazinen auftauchten, begann die Nutzung der Shores zu VergnÃ¼gungszwecken. Oft werden diese Trails auch dazu genutzt, um hohe Drops zu bauen.
 ** Beim Singletrail handelt es sich um einen natÃ¼rlichen Pfad, der meist durch wiederholtes Befahren der gleichen Spur entsteht.






 1.2 Warum legale Strecken ?
 Konflikte mit anderen Waldnutzern und EigentÃ¼mern vermeiden


 Freeride, Downhill & Dirt sind ein wichtiger Baustein fÃ¼r die Zukunft des Bikesports. Entsprechend mÃ¼ssen die Sportler mehr UnterstÃ¼tzung durch Einrichtung legaler TrainingsmÃ¶glichkeiten erfahren.
 Von der Einrichtung legaler Trainingsstrecken profitieren letzten Endes nicht nur die Sportler, sondern auch alle anderen Betroffenen. Denn Legalisieren heiÃt Kanalisieren und als positive Folge das Minimieren von BeeintrÃ¤chtigungen fÃ¼r alle Beteiligten.




 1.3 Legalisieren aber wie ?  
 Interessierte Mountain Biker sind sich darÃ¼ber bewusst, dass trotz der mÃ¶glichen UnterstÃ¼tzung durch Gemeinden, Vereine etc. die Einrichtung einer solchen Anlage viel Zeit, MÃ¼he und auch Geld kostet. Auch eine Nachfrage bei der Gemeinde ist sinnvoll, inwieweit hier evtl. FÃ¶rdergelder aus Landes-, Bundes- oder EU-Mitteln zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen. Aber Vorsicht â FÃ¶rdermittel sind nicht selten an einen langfristigen Betrieb der SportstÃ¤tte gebunden (bis zu 20 Jahre).  Es macht in jedem Fall Sinn, Kontakt zu bekannten Streckenbesitzern aufzunehmen und sich dort zu informieren. Gute Zufahrtswege erleichtern auÃerdem im Falle eines Unfalls den Rettungsdiensten eine problemlose und schnelle Versorgung des Verletzten. Kilometerlange Laufwege fÃ¼r die RettungskrÃ¤fte sind da eher von Nachteil. Ideal ist es in dem Zusammenhang auch, wenn mÃ¶glichst von allen Stellen der Strecke Handy-Empfang besteht, um im Notfall rasch den Rettungsdienst oder andere Hilfe herbeirufen zu kÃ¶nnen. Dabei reicht der Handy-Empfang in einem einzigen Netz, um den Notruf 112 absetzen zu kÃ¶nnen. Ebenso ist die problemlose RÃ¼ckfÃ¼hrung zum Start wichtig. Die beste LÃ¶sung fÃ¼r die Natur ist sicherlich die BewÃ¤ltigung der Bergauf Strecke zum Start mit Muskelkraft. Die Auffahrt sollte dann entweder vergleichsweise flach und damit auch mit FR-Rad fahrbar oder aber kurz und steil zum schnellen Durchschieben geeignet sein. Ideal, aber eher selten, sind vorhandene Auffahrhilfen. LÃ¤sst sich z.B. zur Vorbereitung auf einen Wettkampf ein mehrmaliges Trainieren der Streckenabschnitte nur durch Shuttle mit einem Kfz ermÃ¶glichen, so sind auch hierfÃ¼r gute Zufahrtswege wichtig. MÃ¼ssen dabei Waldwege als nichtÃ¶ffentlicher Verkehrsraum mit Kfz befahren werden, ist evtl. auch eine Genehmigung durch das Forstamt erforderlich. AuÃerdem sollte eine (mobile) Toilette nicht fehlen. Die MÃ¼llbeseitigung kann ein echtes Problem darstellen. Hier sollte der allgemeinen Tendenz im Wald gefolgt werden: Wir nehmen unseren MÃ¼ll wieder mit nach Hause, statt ihn in irgendwo zu sammeln und vergammeln zu lassen. SpÃ¤testens, wenn die Strecke einmal fÃ¼r Rennen oder Ã¤hnliches genutzt werden soll, ist es von Vorteil, MÃ¶glichkeiten fÃ¼r AnschlÃ¼sse an Strom, Wasser und Abwasser eingeplant zu haben. Ideal ist  natÃ¼rlich, wenn Infrastruktur vorhanden ist (benachbartes SportgelÃ¤nde etc.), deren Mitbenutzung jedoch erfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã fÃ¼r nicht-vereinsmÃ¤Ãig organisierte Biker problematisch wÃ¤re. Je nach Umfang der geplanten Bauarbeiten kann auch professionelle Hilfe durch ein PlanungsbÃ¼ro erforderlich werden. Das kostet zwar Geld, aber die Fachkenntnis erleichtert die Planung und Realisierung sehr, da diese Profis genau wissen, an wen sie sich zu welchem Zweck wenden mÃ¼ssen. AuÃerdem steht in der Regel am Schluss ein Plan, dem bei der Realisierung gefolgt werden kann.


 1.4 Beschilderung
 Je grÃ¶Ãer die Verletzungsgefahr und je weniger diese Gefahr fÃ¼r den Laien erkennbar ist, umso  deutlicher und verstÃ¤ndlicher muss der Hinweis sein. So sollte ein Drop von einem Northshore-Element deutlich mit einem Gefahrenschild zur Unterscheidung gekennzeichnet sein und immer auch ein ausgewiesener âChickenwayâ an dem gefÃ¤hrlichen Abschnitt vorbeifÃ¼hren, so dass niemand gezwungen ist, den gefÃ¤hrlichen Teil zu befahren. Bei der Beschilderung gilt es, wirklich an den ungeÃ¼bten Befahrer der Strecke zu denken, der anhand der Beschilderung erkennen muss, was da auf ihn zukommt. Die Nutzung von Schildern, die bereits aus dem StraÃenverkehr gelÃ¤ufig sind, in Verbindung mit zusÃ¤tzlichen Hinweisen auf die Strecke, bietet den Vorteil, dass sie auch von Laien (z.B. FuÃgÃ¤ngern) gleich erkannt werden. Sinnvoll ist z.B. an mÃ¶glichen FuÃgÃ¤ngereinstiegsstellen das âFuÃgÃ¤nger verbotenâ Schild (Zeichen 259 StVO) in Verbindung mit eindeutigen Hinweisen, warum keine FuÃgÃ¤nger dort hinein sollten: âGefahr! Mountainbike-Abfahrt!â.  FÃ¼r das Aufstellen von Schildern muss immer die Zustimmung des EigentÃ¼mers eingeholt werden. Sollen Schilder gem. StVO (siehe oben) aufgestellt werden, mÃ¼ssen Wege, die zur Ã¶ffentlichen Benutzung freigegeben sind, ggfs. fÃ¼r den MTB-Sportbetrieb umgewidmet werden.
 Dies wird auf Antrag des Betreibers durch die beteiligten BehÃ¶rden veranlasst. Die blauen âRadwegâ-Schilder sollten eher nicht eingesetzt werden, da diese zu haftungsrechtlichen Problemen fÃ¼hren (Verkehrssicherungspflicht) und zudem normale Tourenradler zum Befahren animieren kÃ¶nnen. An besonders gefÃ¤hrlichen Stellen des Streckenverlaufs kann es sogar erforderlich sein, eine Nutzung nur im Beisein eines Betreiber-Vertreters (Verein, Ãbungsleiter o.Ã¤.) zu ermÃ¶glichen. Dies sind diejenigen Stellen, auf denen sich der befahrende Laie mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit schweren Verletzungen zuziehen wird (z.B. hohe Northshore-Drops).








 1.5 Streckenabnahme
 In einigen uns bekannten FÃ¤llen, wurde die technische Abnahme und PrÃ¼fung der Strecke gefordert. Da keine rechtlichen Regelungen fÃ¼r den Streckenbau bestehen, kann hier je nach heutigem Stand - lediglich Aufbau und Statik der Bauwerke sowie die Absicherung der Strecke geprÃ¼ft werden. Als PrÃ¼fer wurden sowohl TÃV-SachverstÃ¤ndige als auch solche  KommissÃ¤re der RadsportverbÃ¤nde eingesetzt, die fÃ¼r die Abnahme von DH-Rennstrecken verantwortlich zeichnen.  
 1.6 Versicherung
 Ganz wesentlich ist auch die Versicherung der Strecke bzw. des Streckenbetreibers. Ist der Betreiber ein Verein, kann dieser das SportgelÃ¤nde zu einem sehr gÃ¼nstigen Tarif versichern. Wird das GelÃ¤nde weiterhin von der Stadt betrieben und lediglich zur Nutzung freigestellt, muss diese fÃ¼r eine entsprechende Versicherung sorgen.
 1.7 Nuzungsbestimmungen fÃ¼r MTB- Strecken  
*A) Nutzungsbestimmungen der Freeride-Strecke / Dirtline XY bei NutzungsÃ¼berlassung durch die Gemeinde*
 1. Die Strecke ist eine Ã¶ffentliche Sportanlage der Stadt XY, die allen interessierten Nutzern zur VerfÃ¼gung steht.  
 2. Die Betreuung der Strecke obliegt dem Verein XY. Hinweisen oder Anordnungen von beauftragten Mitgliedern des Vereins oder von beauftragten Mitarbeitern der Stadtverwaltung und des Forstamtes ist Folge zu leisten.
 3. Stadt XY und Verein XY sind bestrebt, die Sicherheitsstandards jederzeit zu gewÃ¤hrleisten. Sollten dennoch sicherheitstechnische MÃ¤ngel im Streckenverlauf festgestellt werden, bitten wir um sofortige Info an die Stadtverwaltung oder Verein XY.
 XY, Telefon: XYZ.
 Eine Haftung oder GewÃ¤hrleistung fÃ¼r den jederzeit ordnungsgemÃ¤Ãen Zustand der Strecke kann insbesondere aufgrund nicht vermeidbarer WitterungseinflÃ¼sse (z.B. Unwetter) von keiner Seite Ã¼bernommen werden. Deshalb ist es ratsam, den Streckenverlauf einschlieÃlich der Hindernisse mit der gebotenen Vorsicht vor der Benutzung zu Ã¼berprÃ¼fen.
 4. Es wird ausdrÃ¼cklich darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um eine Ã¤uÃerst anspruchsvolle Strecke handelt, deren Befahren von jedem Biker ein hohes fahrerisches KÃ¶nnen verlangt. Beauftragte des Vereins oder der Stadtverwaltung sind befugt, Biker, die durch die Strecke Ã¼berfordert sind, von deren Benutzung ganz oder teilweise auszuschlieÃen. Jeder Nutzer der Strecke akzeptiert, dass es selbst bei sachgemÃ¤Ãer Nutzung zu StÃ¼rzen und SchÃ¤den kommen kann. Weder Stadt XY noch Verein XY haften fÃ¼r SchÃ¤den, die aus
 Fahr- oder Materialfehlern an Bike oder AusrÃ¼stung des Nutzers entstehen. FÃ¼r Sach- und PersonenschÃ¤den haften Stadt XY und Verein XY nur, soweit diese durch grob fahrlÃ¤ssige oder vorsÃ¤tzliche Handlung des Vereins, der Stadt oder der jeweiligen ErfÃ¼llungsgehilfen verursacht wurden.
 5. Im Falle eines Unfalls ist unverzÃ¼glich der Rettungsdienst Ã¼ber den internationalen Notruf 112 zu verstÃ¤ndigen. Der internationale Notruf kann Ã¼brigens auch dann abgesetzt werden, wenn im eigenen Netz kein Empfang besteht (Handy ausschalten - wieder einschalten - 112 wÃ¤hlen). Dem Rettungsdienst ist insbesondere mitzuteilen, in welchem Abschnitt der Strecke der Verletzte zu finden ist. Gut erreichbare Rettungspunkte sind auf dem Streckenplan eingezeichnet. Das Rettungspersonal muss ggfs. Zum Verletzten eskortiert werden.
 6. Bei feuchter Witterung oder NÃ¤sse sowie ist das Befahren der Strecke nur mit Ã¤uÃerster Vorsicht zu empfehlen
 7. Ein Befahren der Strecke ist nur mit Sicherheitshelm und umfassendem Protektorenschutz gestattet. Es empfiehlt sich, die Strecke nur in Begleitung einer weiteren Person zu befahren.
 8. Sicherheitsabstand einhalten! Keinesfalls an unÃ¼bersichtlichen Stellen anhalten! Bei der Querung der Ã¶ffentlichen StraÃe und am Zieleinlauf ist hÃ¶chste Vorsicht geboten. Bei der StraÃenquerung vom Rad absteigen!
 9. Jegliche VerÃ¤nderungen am Streckenverlauf oder an den Hindernissen sind strengstens untersagt!
 10. Aus SicherheitsgrÃ¼nden ist ein Betreten der Strecke fÃ¼r FuÃgÃ¤nger strengstens untersagt. Achtung Lebensgefahr!


*B) Nutzungsbestimmungen der Freeride-Strecke / Dirtline XY bei Pacht durch den Verein / Nutzung nur mit Ãbungsleiter*
 1. Die Strecke ist eine Sportanlage des Vereins XY. Eine Nutzung ist nur unter fachkundiger Anweisung durch Personal des Vereins XY gestattet. Die Strecke wurde aus Finanzmitteln der Stadt XY bei erheblicher Eigenleistung des Vereins XY errichtet.  
 2. Die Betreuung der Strecke obliegt dem Verein XY. Hinweisen oder Anordnungen von beauftragten Mitgliedern des Vereins oder von beauftragten Mitarbeitern der Stadtverwaltung und des Forstamtes ist Folge zu leisten.
 3. Der Verein XY ist bestrebt, die Sicherheitsstandards jederzeit zu gewÃ¤hrleisten. Sollten dennoch sicherheitstechnische MÃ¤ngel im Streckenverlauf festgestellt werden, bitten wir um sofortige Info an den Vereinsverantwortlichen
 XY, Telefon: XYZ.
 Eine Haftung oder GewÃ¤hrleistung fÃ¼r den jederzeit ordnungsgemÃ¤Ãen Zustand der Strecke kann insbesondere aufgrund nicht vermeidbarer WitterungseinflÃ¼sse (z.B. Unwetter) von keiner Seite Ã¼bernommen werden. Deshalb ist es ratsam, den Streckenverlauf einschlieÃlich der Hindernisse mit der gebotenen Vorsicht vor der Benutzung zu Ã¼berprÃ¼fen.
 4. Es wird ausdrÃ¼cklich darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich
 um eine Ã¤uÃerst anspruchsvolle Strecke handelt, deren Befahren von jedem Biker ein hohes fahrerisches KÃ¶nnen verlangt. Keinesfalls ist die Strecke fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger oder weniger geÃ¼bte Benutzer geeignet. Beauftragte des Vereins sind befugt, Biker, die durch die Strecke Ã¼berfordert sind, von deren Benutzung ganz oder teilweise auszuschlieÃen. Jeder Nutzer der Strecke akzeptiert, dass es selbst bei sachgemÃ¤Ãer Nutzung zu StÃ¼rzen und SchÃ¤den kommen kann. Verein XY haftet nicht fÃ¼r SchÃ¤den, die aus Fahr- oder Materialfehlern an Bike oder AusrÃ¼stung des Nutzers entstehen. FÃ¼r Sach- und PersonenschÃ¤den haftet Verein XY nur, soweit diese durch grob fahrlÃ¤ssige oder vorsÃ¤tzliche Handlung des Vereins oder eines seiner ErfÃ¼llungsgehilfen verursacht wurden.
 5. Im Falle eines Unfalls ist unverzÃ¼glich der Rettungsdienst Ã¼ber den internationalen Notruf 112 zu verstÃ¤ndigen. Der internationale Notruf kann Ã¼brigens auch dann abgesetzt werden, wenn im eigenen Netz kein Empfang besteht (Handy ausschalten - wieder einschalten - 112 wÃ¤hlen). Dem Rettungsdienst ist insbesondere mitzuteilen, in welchem Abschnitt der Strecke der Verletzte zu finden ist. Gut erreichbare Rettungspunkte sind auf dem Streckenplan eingezeichnet. Das Rettungspersonal muss ggfs. Zum Verletzten eskortiert werden.
 6. Bei feuchter Witterung oder NÃ¤sse nur mit Ã¤uÃerster Vorsicht zu empfehlen
 7. Ein Befahren der Strecke ist nur mit Sicherheitshelm und umfassendem Protektorenschutz gestattet.
 8. Sicherheitsabstand einhalten! Keinesfalls an unÃ¼bersichtlichen Stellen anhalten! Bei der Querung der Ã¶ffentlichen StraÃe und am Zieleinlauf ist hÃ¶chste Vorsicht geboten. Bei der StraÃenquerung vom Rad absteigen!
 9. Jegliche VerÃ¤nderungen am Streckenverlauf oder an den Hindernissen sind strengstens untersagt!
 10. Aus SicherheitsgrÃ¼nden ist ein Betreten der Strecke fÃ¼r FuÃgÃ¤nger strengstens untersagt. Achtung Lebensgefahr!


*2. Betreiber: Radsportverein RC Zugvogel Bielefeld*
 2.1 Ansprechpartner
 Ansprechpartner und Kontaktpersonen werden nach interner Absprache bekannt gegeben.
 2.2 Was wurde bis jetzt erreicht?  
 Bericht von der ersten Sitzung mit dem Radsportverein RC Zugvogel:


 28.08. 2012, 20 Uhr in Bielefeld
 Anwesend: Vertreter des Radsportvereins RC-Zugvogel, Vertreter der Presse (Westfalen-Blatt), mehrere Leute aus der Mountainbike-Szene in Bielefeld.


 Zu den einzelnen Punkten der Sitzung:
 Es wurden mehrere VorschlÃ¤ge und Varianten der Vorgehensweise zur Legalisierung der Mountainbike-Strecken in Bielefeld diskutiert. Nach einer mehrstÃ¼ndigen Diskussion wurde entschieden, dass folgende Schritte eingeleitet werden:


 Der RC Zugvogel ist bereit eine Downhill/Freeride Sektion aufzumachen. Diese wird auch Leuten aus anderen Mountainbike Disziplinen zugÃ¤nglich, Enduro und All Mountain inbegriffen. Organisatorische Fragen werden in der Zukunft geklÃ¤rt.  


 Innerhalb der nÃ¤chsten 2 Wochen wird ein Konzept ausgearbeitet, welches als Vorlage zur Verdeutlichung des Vorhabens an potenzielle GrundstÃ¼cksgeber seitens des Vereins vorgelegt wird. Das Konzept wird eine informative Beschreibung des MTB-Sports und der einzelnen Disziplinen beinhalten. FÃ¼r die einzelnen Disziplinen werden die Anforderungen an die Strecken beschrieben. Strecken werden so geplant, dass Hobbyfahrer, als auch ambitionierte Sportler diese nutzen kÃ¶nnen. Falls es in der Zukunft zum Streckenbau kommen wird, wird dieser unter Aufsicht des Vereins erfolgen.  
 Es wird auf die RÃ¼ckmeldung von angesprochenen WaldeigentÃ¼mern, Waldbesitzern und FÃ¶rstern gewartet. Weiterhin werden die EigentÃ¼merverhÃ¤ltnisse von angesprochenen und als geeignet befundenen FlÃ¤chen geprÃ¼ft.
 HaftungsmÃ¶glichkeiten werden recherchiert, aufgezeichnet und dem Radsportverein RC Zugvogel vorgelegt.  
 Die Presse hat dieses Vorhaben dokumentiert und wird darÃ¼ber in einem Artikel informieren.


----------



## crossboss (29. August 2012)

oder hier

http://www.facebook.com/groups/135210279956263/138699926273965/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

wosch schrieb:


> -Schadensersatzklage eines Bikers gegenüber dem Waldbesitzer



Das hat echt einer gebracht? Details bitte.



wosch schrieb:


> -der schöne Sommer


----------



## wosch (30. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das hat echt einer gebracht? Details bitte.



Gehe zum ersten Beitrag


----------



## crossboss (30. August 2012)

*Auf dem Weg zum legalen Trail*:

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/bielefeld/bielefeld/6996816_Auf_dem_Weg_zum_legalen_Trail.html


----------



## exto (31. August 2012)

wosch schrieb:


> Kleine Schlussanekdote:
> Die beim Abbau eines Kickers im Quelletal heimat- und wohnungslos gewordene Feuersalamanderfamilie wird in den Medien nur am Rande erwähnt.
> Als Naturliebhaber sage ich nur: wäre der Kicker nur stehengeblieben, dann wären wir ALLE glücklicher.



 Sehr schön!

Was das Konzept der Zugvögel angeht, würde ich empfehlen, dem Aspekt des Nutzens für "die anderen" Interessenlagen (Waldbesitzer, Wanderer, Forst, Naturschutz usw.) noch mehr Raum zu geben. Macht sich immer gut und macht es einfacher für diese Interessengruppen, sich mit in's Boot zu setzen.


----------



## crossboss (31. August 2012)

sehe ich genauso


----------



## Mountain77 (6. September 2012)

Lokalzeit Muenster hat einen Bericht ueber Mountainbike fshren im Ealdgebiet Baumberge. Die DIMB ist im Studio. Ausgewogener als der Brricht von vor vier Wochen in LZ BI.


----------



## wosch (7. September 2012)

Auch hier präsentieren sich die Waldbesitzer unwidersprochen als Naturschützer. 
Beim Ernten des Baumbestands jedoch werden schon mal gerne 3m breite Schotterpisten auf ehemals schmalen Trails angelegt, um schweren Raupenfahrzeugen Zugang zu verschaffen.

Das Studiointerviev ist mal ein seltener Lichtblick.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. September 2012)

Was die Förster und Waldbesitzer da von sich geben ist doch an verlogener HEuchlerei nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## Mountain77 (8. September 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was die Förster und Waldbesitzer da von sich geben ist doch an verlogener HEuchlerei nicht mehr zu überbieten.



Klappern gehört wie überall zum Geschäft. 
Wäre mal schön im WDR eine Sendung zur Vielfalt des MTB-Sports zu sehen. In den südlichern dritten Programmen BR etc. meine ich, kommt regelmäßig etwas.

Ach ja. Heute Morgen lief gegen 10 Uhr auf Sport1 Massive Sports, Transalp und das Dakine Event in Saalbach Hinterglemm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (8. September 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Wäre mal schön im WDR eine Sendung zur Vielfalt des MTB-Sports zu sehen.


----------



## Bassbrocken (8. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon erwähnt wurde, zu dem Thema wurde ebenfalls im aktuellen Spiegel ein Artikel geschrieben, der sich hauptsächlich auch um Inhalt des WDR Clips dreht (Bielefeld und Umgebung).
Auch wenn es vielleicht etwas überspitzt stellenweise geschrieben ist, hat der Spiegel wohl 2 etwas aktivere Trailbauer als Quelle interviewt, was der Anti-Mountainbiker Bewgung in diesem Fall wohl etwas in die Karten spielt.
Aber es kommen auch Fürsprecher der Mountainbikeszene zu Worte (u.a. Deutsche Initiative mountainbike). Also kompletter Artikel alles in allem lesbar...


----------



## Mountain77 (9. September 2012)

Lesbar für jemanden, der sich mit dem Sport beschäftigt, aber für den Nicht-MTBler ein gefundenes Fressen Vorurteile zu vertiefen. Der Artikel ist zu einfach gestrickt.

Zwar nicht unbedingt relevant für die Bielefelder Ecke, aber
rtl und n-tv haben in den Nachrichten heute Mountainbike-Fallen. Der beschriebene Vorfall (Mountainbikerin schwer verletzt) ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber immerhin wird berichtet.

http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktue...0-1255113.html
http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos...-attackiert-Mountainbiker-article7172061.html


----------



## stoppelhopper (9. September 2012)

Bassbrocken schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es schon erwähnt wurde, zu dem Thema wurde ebenfalls im aktuellen Spiegel ein Artikel geschrieben, der sich hauptsächlich auch um Inhalt des WDR Clips dreht (Bielefeld und Umgebung).
> Auch wenn es vielleicht etwas überspitzt stellenweise geschrieben ist, hat der Spiegel wohl 2 etwas aktivere Trailbauer als Quelle interviewt, was der Anti-Mountainbiker Bewgung in diesem Fall wohl etwas in die Karten spielt.
> Aber es kommen auch Fürsprecher der Mountainbikeszene zu Worte (u.a. Deutsche Initiative mountainbike). Also kompletter Artikel alles in allem lesbar...



Das was die Beiden gesagt haben hat wohl relativ wenig mit dem zu tun, was nachher zu lesen war. Einer der Beiden war z.B. auch beim Abbau der Trails (siehe Nw-Artikel) mit dabei. 
Was der Spiegel aus dem Interview (bzw. aus den Ansichten der Beiden, ich war ja beim Interview nicht dabei) gemacht hat - auch wenn dieser viell. nicht als besonders Radfahrerfreundlich gilt - ist schon eine derbe Enttäuschung. Da steckt man nur selber leider nicht drin. Wenn ich nen Abo hätte würde ich´s spätestens jetzt kündigen.
Vielleicht landen ja noch ein paar Leserbriefe zum Thema in Hamburg.


----------



## crossboss (14. September 2012)

wenn man da oben im Wald jetzt mal ne Endurostrecken Gedächnis Begehung(da fahren unmöglich gemacht) tätigt, kriegt man das
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. September 2012)

was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melonenmann (14. September 2012)

Guten Abend die Damen und Herren!


 Nun endlich ist die Seite/Blog fertig, an dieser Stelle noch mal ein dickes Danke an Tobi fÃ¼r die Umsetzung!


http://mtbbielefeld.wordpress.com/


 Wir wollen versuchen mit dieser Seite/Blog die MTBÂ´ler zu erreichen die entweder kaum etwas von der Sache mit bekommen haben oder aus verschieden GrÃ¼nden nicht bei facebook sind.


 Des weiteren geht die Unterschriftensammlung in die zweite Runde.
 Wir wollen diesmal versuchen alle MTBÂ´ler damit zu erreichen, ihr kÃ¶nnt den Bogen auf der Seite als PDF runter laden, unterschreiben und wieder hochladen oder ihr geht ab Dienstag (18.09.2012) nÃ¤chste Woche in einen Bikeladen, da wir am Montag und Dienstag versuchen wollen die Liste in Bielefeld unter die BikelÃ¤den zu bringen!


 An dieser Stelle hoffe ich auf eure Unterschrift ich weiÃ das es nervig ist die Liste runter zu laden, unterschreiben und wieder einscannen/Foto machen und wieder hochladen aber ich bitte euch darum macht euch die MÃ¼he wir haben doch das gleiche Ziel.


 (PS: ich werde morgen auch am âgreen-lakeâ sein und die Unterschriftenliste mit bringen, wer dort vor Ort ist kann natÃ¼rlich direkt Unterschreiben!)


 ...ach ja es gibt leider noch keine neuen Infos zu der GrundstÃ¼ckfrage aber ich kann euch Sagen das diese endlich seit ende letzter Woche drauÃen ist!  
 Wir sind auf einem guten Weg, weiter abwarten 




 ...und noch ein Danke an alle die uns UnterstÃ¼tzen falls jemand Lust hÃ¤tte uns zu helfen die Liste in Bielefeld zu verteilen, einfach melden ob direkt bei mir oder als Kommentar unter dem Text ist egal...




 Beste GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## crossboss (15. September 2012)

zum Glück gibt es noch open Trails aber wie das mit DH in Bielefeld weitergeht kann man mit persönlichem Einsatz selbst mit beeinflussen. Auch wenn man womöglich nur in der Unterschriftenaktion Teilnimmt. Los ran Leute Trägheit überwinden das ist mal echt wichtig für alle MTB ler der Region


----------



## 107octane (15. September 2012)

Melonenmann schrieb:


> Des weiteren geht die Unterschriftensammlung in die zweite Runde.
> Wir wollen diesmal versuchen alle MTB´ler damit zu erreichen, ihr könnt den Bogen auf der Seite als PDF runter laden, unterschreiben und wieder hochladen oder ihr geht ab Dienstag (18.09.2012) nächste Woche in einen Bikeladen, da wir am Montag und Dienstag versuchen wollen die Liste in Bielefeld unter die Bikeläden zu bringen!



Hallo Melonenmann,

das ist eine gute Sache mit der Unterschriften-Liste. Ich habe hierzu noch eine Frage: Ist es für die Aktion zwingend notwendig, seine vollständige Adresse anzugeben? Da in Bielefeld momentan offensichtlich eine organisierte Bande hochwertige Mountainbikes klaut, wäre mir etwas unwohl bei dem Gedanken, solche Leute direkt in meinen Keller zu führen.

Gruß, André


----------



## wolfi (15. September 2012)

ich kann ruhig unterschreiben, bei mir gibts nun ja erstmal nix mehr zu holen...:banghead:

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Melonenmann (16. September 2012)

Hallo! Nein es ist nicht zwingend Notwenig deine Adresse an zu geben...
Grüße und Danke!


----------



## wolfi (4. März 2013)

Moin, ich habe schon lange nix mehr gehört von der aktion. seit ihr noch aktiv? oder ist alles im sande verlaufen? da ich immer noch kein facebook habe, wurde ich es sehr begrüßen, wenn ich hier infos bekommen könnte. geht auch per pn. gruß, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2013)

Das dümpelt beim _Fratzenbuch_ so vor sich her.........


----------



## xc-mtb (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich zu diesem Kontext auch einmal melden und ein paar Infos/ Gedanken loswerden.

Ich bin wohnhaft in Halle mit Zugang zu eigenem Wald am Teuto über meine Eltern. Ich bike seit über 15 Jahren im Teuto und im XC-NRW-Cup und nutze den Teuto seit noch mehr Jahren forstwirtschaftlich. Bin also auch Land- und Forstwirt.

Die Initiative zur Schaffung legaler Trails finde ich sehr gut und sinnvoll.

Ebenfalls möchte ich noch einmal dafür plädieren nicht immer den Harvester so sehr in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Es gibt immer etwas was noch einen heftiger ist als der Downhiller aber darum geht es nicht. Der Walt ist seit den 60er Jahren für die Erholung geöffnet worden und es geht darum diese auf den bestehenden Wegen zu nutzen, alles abseits davon ist in privatem Besitz und somit mit innerstädtischen Gärten gleichzusetzen. Daher gebietet es schon Anstand und Moral diese nicht selbstständig zu betreten und umzunutzen.

Ein Vorschlag zum Thema:
Warum gründet Ihr nicht einen Verein, kauft kooperativ ein Waldstück und shaped das gemeinschaftlich so wie Ihr es gerne hättet. Das kostet natürlich eine Menge Geld, aber dann gehört es euch auch und Ihr könnt Schilder mit Warnhinweisen für Wanderer aufstellen, die die Sicherheit für alle Beteiligten erhört. Alle Besitzer zahlen das dann gemeinsam und können es nutzen. Bäume die im Sinne der ordentlichen Waldbewirtschaftung entnommen werden müssen können über die Forstbetriebsgemeinschaften vermarktet werden.
Jetzt aber ein etwas ketzerischer Nachsatz, um die Position der Forstwirte zu verstehen: Was mach der Verein wenn jetzt andere Biker kommen und die Trails umbauen und nicht mehr im Sinne des Vereins nutzen, vielleicht verletzt sich dabei auch noch einer und macht den Verein haftbar. Ebenfalls haben die nicht dafür bezahlt, wofür der Verein beim Kauf und den laufenden Kosten viel Geld hingeblättert hat.

Bitte den Nachsatz nicht falsch verstehen aber ich finde es immer wieder Schade, wie hier das willkürliche Eingreifen in den Besitz anderer, verargumentiert wird und teilweise auch gutgeheißen wird.


Das Trailbauen in der Collective-Reihe ist schon toll und was die IMBA und andere Organisationen in den USA anlegen ist ebenfalls gigantisch aber halt nicht auf Deutschland und andere Teile Europas nicht übertragbar, da es sich hier fast komplett um Nutzflächen handelt. In den USA gewinnen manche Flächen durch neue Trails und Wege erst an Wert wodurch das von manchen Privatbesitzern sogar gern gesehen wird. Zumindest habe ich das mal so in einem Interview in der Bike oder so gelesen.


Da ich beide Seiten gut kenne und verstehen kann würde ich mich gerne bei der ganzen Sache engagieren. Ich habe leider kein Interesse an einer Strecke auf dem Grund meiner Eltern, da ich den Wald so mag wie er ist. Bei allen anderen Aktionen bin ich aber gerne dabei. Wenn hier jemand ist, der das ganze Koordiniert und meine Sichtweise versteht kann mich gerne ansprechen. Ich bringe mich bei den Diskussionen um öffentliche Strecken gerne mit ein. Ebenfalls habe ich evtl. Ideen, wie das Zusammenspiel zwischen Bikern, Läufern und Wanderern mittel- bis langfristig verbessert werden kann. Das sollte ebenfalls wichtig sein.

Viele Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß im Teuto.

Matthias


----------



## wosch (12. Mai 2013)

Herzlichen Dank nochmal, dass dein Wald für uns geöffnet wurde und wir ihn nicht weiter hinter Zäunen bewundern müssen.
Und jetzt erdreisten wir uns, indem wir ihn einfach so betreten, bzw. befahren. Wie schlimm.
Ach, und immer wieder der unsinnige Vergleich mit den tonnenschweren Harvestern mit ihren metertiefen Spuren und den 3-meter breiten geschotterten  LKW-tauglichen Versorgungspisten für den schnellen Abtransport. 
Die Österreicher wollen jetzt das versprochene Holz, da kann man jetzt keine Rücksicht mehr auf die Unversehrtheit der Feinwurzeln, die nun dem Rotschimmel hilflos ausgesetzt sind, nehmen.

Sorry, dein Engagement in Ehren, aber Leute wie du vergrößern in mir den Wunsch, alle Waldbesitzer zu enteignen.


----------



## mille_plateaux (13. Mai 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Sorry, dein Engagement in Ehren, aber Leute wie du vergrößern in mir den Wunsch, alle Waldbesitzer zu enteignen.



Haha, word 

Ich seh's zwar weder so, noch würde ich's, wäre es so, auch so ausdrücken und würde stattdessen wohl eher am Knebel 'Agrarsubventionen' drehen wollen, aber bei dem gönnerhaften Ton, den fiesen Vergleichen und zuguterletzt dem Knüllersatz 



> Ich habe leider kein Interesse an einer Strecke auf dem Grund meiner Eltern, da ich den Wald so mag wie er ist. Bei allen anderen Aktionen bin ich aber gerne dabei.



kann einem schon mal der Kamm schwellen...

Anyway, Euch allen eine gute Bikewoche, auf welchen Trails auch immer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (13. Mai 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank nochmal, dass dein Wald für uns geöffnet wurde und wir ihn nicht weiter hinter Zäunen bewundern müssen.
> Und jetzt erdreisten wir uns, indem wir ihn einfach so betreten, bzw. befahren. Wie schlimm.
> Ach, und immer wieder der unsinnige Vergleich mit den tonnenschweren Harvestern mit ihren metertiefen Spuren und den 3-meter breiten geschotterten  LKW-tauglichen Versorgungspisten für den schnellen Abtransport.
> Die Österreicher wollen jetzt das versprochene Holz, da kann man jetzt keine Rücksicht mehr auf die Unversehrtheit der Feinwurzeln, die nun dem Rotschimmel hilflos ausgesetzt sind, nehmen.
> ...



Das was du schreibst zeigt, dass du wenig Ahnung hast und nur deine Seite betrachtest. Wie du es schreibst aber wohl doch bereit bist dir Gedanken zu machen. Können wir uns ggf. mal treffen? Ich würde mich darüber freuen, gerne auch zum biken und ich versuche von dir zu lernen und du ggf. mir auch etwas zuzuhören. Meine ich ernst, da wir glaube ich beide noch nie in die Extreme der anderen Seite hineingesehen haben.


----------



## xc-mtb (13. Mai 2013)

mille_plateaux schrieb:


> Haha, word
> 
> Ich seh's zwar weder so, noch würde ich's, wäre es so, auch so ausdrücken und würde stattdessen wohl eher am Knebel 'Agrarsubventionen' drehen wollen, aber bei dem gönnerhaften Ton, den fiesen Vergleichen und zuguterletzt dem Knüllersatz
> 
> ...



Was ist daran so schlimm, wenn jemand nicht möchte, das der Wald noch zusätzlich weiter mit Trails verändert wird? Rückefahrzeuge werden nicht überall eingesetzt. Bei uns zum Beispiel seltenste bis gar nicht. Das ist viel Handarbeit. Eure Gärten und eure Bikes sollen doch auch kein Allgemeingut werden.
Was ist denn an den Vergleichen falsch? Warum meinst du das es richtig ist wild neue Trails aufzubauen oder gesperrte immer wieder zu nutzen oder trotz eindeutigem Hinweis es zu unterlassen wieder zu befahren?

Würde mich wirklich gerne mal mit dir oder jemandem zusammensetzen um diese Dinge zu besprechen.

Agrarsubventionen (Hat hier eigentlich nichts zu suchen, da aber so lustig gedroht wurde):
Was weißt du darüber? Kennst du die ganze Geschichte oder nur die plakativen Aussagen? Hast du dich jemals mit der Produktion deiner Lebensmittel und den Schwierigkeiten für kleine und mittleren Betrieben auseinandergesetzt, da alle immer nur noch billiges Essen haben wollen? Oder es sich lieber aus dem Ausland kommen lassen und dann weinen, da die Äpfel gespritzt sind.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen:
Ich bin euch für eure Meinung nicht böse, möchte nur gerne vermitteln und vielleicht etwas Verständnis für beide Seiten erzeugen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich bin selbst Jäger, Privatwaldbesitzer und Mountainbiker. Die Gründe die für eine Kriminalisierung von illegalem Trailbau vom Fost und den Jägern vorgeschoben sind of vorgeschoben und fadenscheinig.

Der großteil des Waldes in Deutschland besteht aus nicht sonderlich schützenswerter Fichtenmonokultur der in der Nachkriegszeit angepflanzt wurde, Tiere sind aufgrund des Menschen nachtaktiv und vor allem weil Jäger den größten Druck auf sie ausüben. Die wollen halt nur Ruhe in "ihrem Revier", lassen es sich aber nicht nehmen ständig bis in den entlegensten Winkel mit dem Geländewagen zu fahren und Kirrungen oder sonstige jagdliche Einrichtungen zu bauen. Dann noch Gesellschaftsjagden und Vollerntereinsätze vom Forst, die in dem Waldgebiet in dem ich jage eigentlich ständig laufen. 

Dagegen sind ein paar Mountainbiker und Geocacher die durchs Revier laufen und fahren nix.

Wenn man das vernünftig und unbürokratisch leiten und regeln könnte, könnten alle zufrieden koexistieren. 

Aber nein, die Jäger und Förster jammern auf einmal wegen empfindlichen Wurzeln und der Tierwelt die ihnen sonst eher egal sind bzw. wollen Jäger halt Ruhe im Revier. Wenn die könnten würden die einen Zaun drumrumachen und mit Kraftfutter anfüttern damit möglichst große Trophäen und starkes Wild vorkommt. Kirren wird regelmäßig zu "Anfüttern" mit zentnerweise Mais ausgebaut, damit ja viele Sauen da sind. Hab ich alles schon erlebt.


----------



## wosch (14. Mai 2013)

@Tabletop84: Danke für deinen Beitrag. Aus dieser Perspektive sind bisher keine Argumente gekommen.
    @xc-mtb: Wenn du die Biker verstehen möchtest, dann lies den Thread von Anfang an. Und bedenke, dass der "Konflikt" mit einigen Pausen dazwischen seit ca. 13 Jahren besteht. Die Methode "Zermürbung durch ständige Gesprächsbereitschaft, runde Tische, Anhörungen, Verfahrensverschleppung und letztlich an Institutionen scheitern" immer die gleiche geblieben ist.
Ich bin 53 Jahre alt, stempel gerne Trails (legal, illegal, *******gal!) runter und werde dies solange tun, bis meine Gelenke "nein" sagen. Ich werde mir von niemandem meinen Sport verbieten lassen.
Und nein, ich fahre nicht mit dir zusammen durch den Wald. Die guten Trails musst du schon selber finden.

Morgen soll es schön werden, Leute!


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Mai 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Die Methode "Zermürbung durch ständige Gesprächsbereitschaft, runde Tische, Anhörungen, Verfahrensverschleppung und letztlich an Institutionen scheitern" immer die gleiche geblieben ist.
> ...



So und nicht anders!
Wir in Porta sind damals, als es um ein legales Waldstück ging, ebenfalls (bürokratisch) mürbe geworden.
Zahlreiche Treffen, Gespräche, u.s.w.
Wir hatten viel Zeit und Energie investiert... ohne Ergebnis.
Sowas mache ich nicht nochmal. Ich gehe lieber radfahren. 
In den meisten Fällen wann, wo und wie ich will!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## mille_plateaux (14. Mai 2013)

Schön, dass Tabletop84 auch für mich entscheidende Punkte nochmals benannt hat - thanks, auch für den sachlichen Ton, ich bin da nicht sooo gut , und freue mich, dass ich mir da ja jetzt keine Mühe mehr geben muss und mich auf Anderes konzentrieren kann.....



xc-mtb schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm, wenn jemand nicht möchte, das der Wald noch zusätzlich weiter mit Trails verändert wird? Rückefahrzeuge werden nicht überall eingesetzt. Bei uns zum Beispiel seltenste bis gar nicht. Das ist viel Handarbeit. Eure Gärten und eure Bikes sollen doch auch kein Allgemeingut werden.
> Was ist denn an den Vergleichen falsch? Warum meinst du das es richtig ist wild neue Trails aufzubauen oder gesperrte immer wieder zu nutzen oder trotz eindeutigem Hinweis es zu unterlassen wieder zu befahren?
> 
> Würde mich wirklich gerne mal mit dir oder jemandem zusammensetzen um diese Dinge zu besprechen.
> ...



und jetzt....Feierabendrunde.


----------



## wolfi (14. Mai 2013)

es ist müßig mit den behörden zu diskutieren. ich habe den ganzen driss vor jahren hier in bielefeld schon mal mitgemacht. leider hat sich nichts geändert, bis auf die biker sind wieder die selben beteiligten am wirken. ich benötige keine hellseherischen fähigkeiten um ein scheitern vorher zu sagen...  Ich bin von haus aus optimist, aber die geschichte damals hat mir auf jahre den spaß am biken vergrätzt. Heutzutage fahre ich die trails so, wie sie mir unter die stollen kommen. und wenn ein künstliches hindernis den fahrspass bereichert freue ich mich darüber und danke im stillen dem erbauer.
was ich nur nicht verstehe ist diese ignoranz der behörden, verwaltungen und waldbesitzer frei nach dem motto: heiliger florian, bitte beschützte mein haus...lass doch das vom nachbarn abbrennen! durch das hinhalten und hoffen ein problem auszusitzen erreichen die nix, im gegenteil! der wildbau wird mehr und mehr, das war vor 13 jahren schon so und wird auch in zukunft so sein. auch dafür benötige ich wiederum keine hellseherischen fähigkeiten   sollten hier offizielle  mitlesen (davon gehe ich mal aus... war früher auch schon so ) appelliere ich an euren verstand und geht mal einen schritt auf die biker zu. Kann nicht schaden.
aber ich glaube auch nicht ans christkind.
gruß, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte heute hier eigentlich Vollernterspuren posten aber ich musste die Bilder wieder löschen weil die Speicherkarte randvoll ist. 

Aber ich habe mal wieder eindrucksvoll erlebt wie aberwitzig die Argumente vom Forst sind. Musste das Rad über mehrere Bombenkrater tragen weil ich sonst knietief im Schlamm und Pfützen versunken wäre. 

Da wo normalerweise ein schlanker Singletrail/Wanderweg schon seit Jahrzenten von Wanderern genutzt wird ist jetzt auf einmal 5 Meter breite Schlammwüste.


----------



## wolfi (14. Mai 2013)

@ tabletop: die bösen biker werden sicher gepackt die das zu verantworten haben

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Mai 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Sorry, dein Engagement in Ehren, aber Leute wie du vergrößern in mir den Wunsch, alle Waldbesitzer zu enteignen.



Spannend ist ja auch mal herauszufinden, wie einige wenige Waldbesitzer denn in früheren Generationen zu solch grossem Eigentum gekommen sind. Wenn man das mal beim Gespräch mit der Zielgruppe thematisiert, erlebt man immer verblüffend schnell, wie die anfängliche Gesprächsbereitschaft schlagartig abstirbt, wenn es "ans eingemachte" geht. Sagen wir mal so: die Vorfahren der heutigen Waldbesitzer haben den Wald jedenfalls nicht mit netten Gesprächen den anderen dort lebenden Menschen abgeschwatzt


----------



## xc-mtb (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Kurze Antworten:

Ich habe den Thread komplett gelesen!

Ich kenne die Trails im Teuto, fahre hier ebenfalls schon über 15 Jahre.

Mit meinem Beispiel hat sich leider keiner auseinandergesetzt, nur mit der Aussage, dass ich bei uns im Wald keine Trails anlegen möchte.

Angreifen möchte ich niemanden, nur zum Nachdenken anregen. Falls ich das getan habe bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Lässt Tabletop84 in seinen Waldstücken einfach so wild bauen? Dürfte ich einfach so ohne zu fragen eine XC-Strecke dort aufbauen?

Ich bin eigentlich Biker wie Ihr, will das Biken genießen und bitte darum, dass nicht einfach so gebaut wird und keine "illegalen" Trails genutzt werden. Ich habe keinen Bock, dass dadurch immer mehr Probleme entstehen und irgendwann jemand für NRW eine 3m Regel aus dem Hut zaubert. Letztendlich sitze ich eigentlich zwischen den Stühlen. Vertrete die Besitzer aus privatem Hintergrund und habe bereits selber einen Radsportverein gegründet um etwas für Biker zu tun.

Da Ihr alle viel Erfahrung habt bitte ich nach wie vor um die Diskussion bin noch ein Jahrzehnt jünger und daher vielleicht noch mit mehr Hoffnung ausgestattet. Bin 10 Jahre kaum hier in der Gegend gewesen (Wegen der Arbeit) und möchte jetzt eigentlich etwas für den Radsport tun.
Ich hoffe, dass sich die Gemüter wieder etwas abregen können und ich eine Chance bekomme ggf. etwas zu verstehen, was so sauer aufstößt.


----------



## xc-mtb (14. Mai 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Spannend ist ja auch mal herauszufinden, wie einige wenige Waldbesitzer denn in früheren Generationen zu solch grossem Eigentum gekommen sind. Wenn man das mal beim Gespräch mit der Zielgruppe thematisiert, erlebt man immer verblüffend schnell, wie die anfängliche Gesprächsbereitschaft schlagartig abstirbt, wenn es "ans eingemachte" geht. Sagen wir mal so: die Vorfahren der heutigen Waldbesitzer haben den Wald jedenfalls nicht mit netten Gesprächen den anderen dort lebenden Menschen abgeschwatzt



Hallo Bergschreck,

wir sind uns ja schon häufiger im Wald über den Weg gefahren. In unserem Fall kann ich das eindeutig klären.

Der Wald wurde mit dem Hof gekauft und soweit ich das den Aufzeichnungen übernommen habe so ziemlich eine komplette Generation lang in mühsamer Arbeit abgearbeitet. Ein Teil des Waldes wurde vor 50 bis 55 Jahren zu Grünland umgewandelt und ein anderer Teil wieder bepflanzt.

Darin sehe ich jetzt nichts zweifelhaftes.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Mai 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Mit meinem Beispiel hat sich leider keiner auseinandergesetzt, nur mit der Aussage, dass ich bei uns im Wald keine Trails anlegen möchte.



Ja, ja - du schriebst weiter oben, dass du den Wald so lassen willst, wie er ist. Ja wie ist er denn, nachdem Holz geerntet wurde? Kaputt! Wenns um Geld geht, ist Zerstörung legitim. Wenns darum geht, vielleicht mal ein paar Junge Leute vom Komasaufen abzubringen und für ein sinnvolles Hobby den Bau eines Trails zu genehmigen, darf plötzlich nichts mehr verändert werden. Wenn Waldbesitzer Holz ernten, ist die zerstörte Fläche um ein Vielfaches grösser als jeder Trail. Die Zerstörung, die von den Waldbesitzern bei der Vernichtung des Mufflontrails unterhalb des Fernsehturms angerichtet wurde, ist erheblich grösser als es der Trail vorher war. So what?


----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Mai 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Hallo Bergschreck,
> wir sind uns ja schon häufiger im Wald über den Weg gefahren.



Hä? Kann mich nicht an dich erinnern. Ein Crema Cycles Bike wäre mir sicherlich aufgefallen.


----------



## xc-mtb (14. Mai 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ja, ja - du schriebst weiter oben, dass du den Wald so lassen willst, wie er ist. Ja wie ist er denn, nachdem Holz geerntet wurde? Kaputt! Wenns um Geld geht, ist Zerstörung legitim. Wenns darum geht, vielleicht mal ein paar Junge Leute vom Komasaufen abzubringen und für ein sinnvolles Hobby den Bau eines Trails zu genehmigen, darf plötzlich nichts mehr verändert werden. Wenn Waldbesitzer Holz ernten, ist die zerstörte Fläche um ein Vielfaches grösser als jeder Trail. Die Zerstörung, die von den Waldbesitzern bei der Vernichtung des Mufflontrails unterhalb des Fernsehturms angerichtet wurde, ist erheblich grösser als es der Trail vorher war. So what?




Hallo Bergschreck,

wir setzen keine Roder bei uns ein, davon kannst du dich gerne überzeugen. Ich denke das die Menschen auch ohne das Trail-anlegen vom Koma-Saufen abgehalten werden können. Durch Biken auf den normalen Wegen zum Beispiel und durch gute Erziehung.

Warum müssen denn immer neue Trails angelegt werden?

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Warum müssen denn immer neue Trails angelegt werden?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Matthias



Weil es keine offiziellen  trails gibt!
:banghead:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## DerBergschreck (15. Mai 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Weil es keine offiziellen  trails gibt!



Und weil Waldbesitzer immer wieder angelegte Trails zerstören, die *zwischen* den Bäumen verlaufen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Weil es keine offiziellen  trails gibt!
> :banghead:



Das ist der Punkt! 

Ich bin grade in Bawü mit er 2-Meter-Regel. Wenn ich gesetzteskonform fahren wollte müsste ich mein Hobby praktisch an den Nagel hängen und Treckingrad auf Waldwegen fahren. Dafür fühlich mich noch etwas zu jung.

Oder halt jedesmal mindestens eine Stunde Fahrt in Kauf nehmen um die immer gleichen Strecken runterzugondeln.

Der Punkt ist einfach dass ergraute Beistzer und Entscheidungsträger schlecht informiert und beratungsresistent sind. Schlicht nach dem MOtto "was der Bauer nicht kennt frisst er nicht". Das gepaart mit ein bisschen Hysterie und schon werden Leute kriminalisiert die ein bisschen Spaß im Wald haben.

Jedes Kackdorft hat einen subventionierten Fußballplatz mit Vereinsheim für hundertausende von Euro. An meinem Hometrail wurden Draht- und Nagelfallen gestellt, an eine Legalisierung ist nicht zu denken aufgrund der engstirnigen Privatwaldbesitzer aber ein Premiumwanderweg für 200000 welcher einen wesentlich größeren Eingriff in die Natur bedeutet war dann kein Problem.


----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2013)

und solange das hier bei uns in bielefeld so bleibt, werde ich niemanden verurteilen der einen trail in den wald bastelt.

gruß
wolfi


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Mai 2013)

Jahrelange Hinhaltetaktik. Es geht nicht darum einen Kompromiss zu finden, es geht um eine Lösung. Und die haben wir bereits: Alle MTBer raus aus dem Wald. Alles andere ist scheinheiliges Gequatsche der Entscheidungsträger.

Baut lieber Trails, anstatt eure Energie beim Abbau zu verschwenden. Je mehr gebaut wird, desto größer ist der Druck etwas zu unternehmen. Erst wird geschimpft, dann kommen die Fallen, dann rennen einem die Förster hinterher...und erst wenn auch der letzte Michel verstanden hat, dass das doch nichts ändert, wird er sich für eine gemeinsame Lösung interessieren.

Auf Gefälligkeiten können wir lange warten. Damit sich etwas bewegt braucht es monetäre Anreize oder massiven öffentlichen Druck.


----------



## crossboss (15. Mai 2013)

Da sich hier auch Alles nur wiederholt, erspare ich mir und Euch Einzelheiten meiner Sicht der Dinge und fahre einfach nach eigenem Ermessen weiter Fahrrad


----------



## D-charger (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo Matthias, hallo Mitstreiter
Zunächst einmal zolle ich Dir großen Respekt vor Deinem Idealismus und dem Versuch Brücken zwischen beiden Seiten zu bauen. Bewahre Dir diesen Idealismus so lange es geht. Vermutlich wirst Du aber immer zwischen den Stühlen stehen. Bist Du auf der einen Seite, kollidierst Du mit den Interessen der Anderen und umgekehrt. Ich für meinen Teil habe die Hoffnung auf eine grundlegende Lösung der Problematik schon lange aufgegeben und bin für mich selber zu einigen Erkenntnissen gekommen, aber dazu später mehr.


> Ebenfalls möchte ich noch einmal dafür plädieren nicht immer den Harvester so sehr in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Es gibt immer etwas was noch einen heftiger ist als der Downhiller aber darum geht es nicht. Der Walt ist seit den 60er Jahren für die Erholung geöffnet worden und es geht darum diese auf den bestehenden Wegen zu nutzen, alles abseits davon ist in privatem Besitz und somit mit innerstädtischen Gärten gleichzusetzen. Daher gebietet es schon Anstand und Moral diese nicht selbstständig zu betreten und umzunutzen.


Das Beispiel haben Dir bestimmt Deine Eltern oder Großeltern gegeben. Ein beliebtes Beispiel in der Diskussion mit Waldbesitzern. Dieser Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, er humpelt. Wenn er überhaupt noch Beine hat. Es ist doch ein großer Unterschied ob jemand durch meinen innerstädtischen Kleingarten marschiert oder mit dem bike, zu Fuß oder wie auch immer im (Privat-) Wald unterwegs ist. Bei dem Eindringen in meinen Garten handelt es sich um die Störung meiner Intimsphäre und es ist doch recht unwahrscheinlich, dass Du mit Deiner Freundin nackt auf einer Waldlichtung in Deinem Privat Wald in der Sonne liegst.
Dazu fällt mir eigentlich ein passenderes Beispiel ein: Hey, wenn Du dich bei OBI im Holzlager bedienst und das Klettergerüst für Deine Kinder schon einmal im Verkaufsgang aufbaust um Dir ein Bild davon zu machen, dann wunderst Du dich doch auch nicht über einen Rauswurf oder sogar Hausverbot.
Eingedampft auf die Essenz bleibt für mich persönlich folgendes übrig: *Mein Land, mein Boden, meine Regeln*. Eine (leider) ganz urdeutsche (Un-) Eigenart, die sich auf beliebig viele andere Themen übertragen lässt. So lange dieses starrsinnige Gedankengut bei den meisten Grundbesitzern vorherrscht, wird sich in der Debatte nichts, aber auch gar nichts bewegen. Da sind ehrenwerte Diskussionsrunden zwischen den Parteien, meiner Meinung nach, Zeitverschwendung.


> Der Walt ist seit den 60er Jahren für die Erholung geöffnet worden und es geht darum diese auf den bestehenden Wegen zu nutzen,...





> ber nein, die Jäger und Förster jammern auf einmal wegen empfindlichen Wurzeln und der Tierwelt die ihnen sonst eher egal sind bzw. wollen Jäger halt Ruhe im Revier. Wenn die könnten würden die einen Zaun drumrumachen und mit Kraftfutter anfüttern damit möglichst große Trophäen und starkes Wild vorkommt. Kirren wird regelmäßig zu "Anfüttern" mit zentnerweise Mais ausgebaut, damit ja viele Sauen da sind. Hab ich alles schon erlebt.


Naja, so ganz freiwillig sind die Wälder für Jedermann sicher nicht geöffnet worden. Und ganz bestimmt würden Zäune um die Wälder gezogen, wenn es denn erlaubt wäre. Wer konnte denn in den 60igern ahnen, das 40 Jahre später zusätzlich zu den friedlichen Wander Ausflüglern martialisch gekleidete Umwelt Rowdies in den Wald einfallen.
Die an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Begründungen, dass die Natur gestört oder gar zerstört wird ist aber nun mal die Einzige, die schnelle Verbote durchsetzt. Es fehlt uns bikern die Lobby und das wird wohl so bleiben, so lange viele der Entscheidungsträger in der Kommunal Politik selber zum Großteil engstirnige Landvogte sind.
Im Übrigen interessiert der Naturschutz spätestens dann kaum Niemanden mehr, wenn sich das Stückchen Wald in profitables Bauland vergolden lässt.


> Das Trailbauen in der Collective-Reihe ist schon toll und was die IMBA und andere Organisationen in den USA anlegen ist ebenfalls gigantisch aber halt nicht auf Deutschland und andere Teile Europas nicht übertragbar, da es sich hier fast komplett um Nutzflächen handelt. In den USA gewinnen manche Flächen durch neue Trails und Wege erst an Wert wodurch das von manchen Privatbesitzern sogar gern gesehen wird. Zumindest habe ich das mal so in einem Interview in der Bike oder so gelesen.


Skandinavien gehört meines Wissens zu Europa. Hier gibt es das sogenannte allemansrätten, besser bekannt als Jedermannsrecht (auch wenn ich nicht gerne darauf verweise, hier mehr dazu: link)
Dieses Recht ist zwar kein Freifahrt Schein für jegliches Tun in der Natur, aber eine beispielhafte Regelung. Ich unterstelle jetzt einmal jedem von uns genug Verantwortungsbewusstsein mit der Umwelt respektabel umzugehen. Letztendlich würden wir ja an dem Ast sägen auf dem wir alle sitzen, wenn wir das nicht täten. Den ein oder anderen Ast aufhäufen und mit ein wenig Erde zu einem Kicker zu verdichten gehört für mich DEFINITIV nicht dazu. Bei Northshore Konstruktionen mit eingeschlagenen Nägeln hört der Spaß für mich allerdings auf.

Im Übrigen bin ich dagegen, in jeder leicht hügeligen Gegend einen öffentlichen Spielplatz zu bauen. Wenn ich mit meinem bike unterwegs bin möchte ich unter anderem die Natur auskosten, so wie es alle anderen auch möchten. Und dieses Recht nehme ich mir raus, solange mein Körper das mitmacht. Wenn ich meinen Kollegen meine dicken Eier zeigen möchte, dann schmeiße ich mich mit meinem DH bike über ein massives road gap im bike Park. Und von denen gibt es für fast jeden, einigermaßen schnell erreichbar, einige in Deutschland.


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. Mai 2013)

Mittlerweile freue ich mich tatsächlich richtig dass der Trend, der sich in unserem Mountain Bike Sport vor ca. 2 Jahren mal angedeutet hat, nun doch nicht so ganz exponentiell durchgestartet ist.

Denn vor Verhältnissen wie in BaWü hab ich echt Schiss. Leute, die so engstirnig denken (und vielleicht mit Ü60 ZUM TEIL auch langsam "seltsam" und "verbohrt" sein KÖNNEN) spannen dann vielleicht auch gerne mal nen Draht übern Trail. Damit kannste dann Kids das ganze Leben verbauen wenn was passiert. Klar ist das jetzt Pessimismus pur, aber ich sehe es da wie Kiwi und Wolfi und bin froh wenn wir ruhig, still und unauffällig sind und machen was wir wollen. Wenn wieder nen Trail kaputt gemacht wird, bauen ein paar Downhill Kids nen Neuen und so geht es dann halt immer weiter.
So lange nichts Übertrieben wird passt das doch. Auch wenn es so viel einfacher sein könnte, bin ich schon happy, dass es hier Trails gibt und wir eben nicht nur auf dem Hermannsweg rumrollen müssen und Slalom um die Spaziergänger fahren müssen (Viel Spaß Dir dabei weiterhin XC-MTB)!

Hachja unsere Lobby...


----------



## xc-mtb (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

das wäre mir neu, wenn nur der Hermansweg erlaubt wäre. Werde mich aber mal umhören.
Das Beispiel aus Skandinavien finde ich Grundsätzlich gut, ist aber im Bezug auf die Gegebenheiten für mich eher Kanada zuzuordnen und nicht passend für Deutschland.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ausgewiesene Flächen gar nicht erwünscht sind sondern doch nur die komplette Freigabe des Waldes zum Trail bauen?


Aber Grundsätzlich habe ich das in den letzten paar Tagen verstanden. 
- Ich bin nicht der erste der so daherkommt.
- Durch die bisherigen Erfahrungen ist ein ordentlicher Austausch nicht mehr gewünscht.
- Ich werde mich noch einmal informieren müssen ob meine Infos über OK-Trails und Nicht-OK-Trails noch richtig sind.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## wolfi (16. Mai 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, das siehst du falsch!
auf die verhandelungstaktiken der behörden ist oft genug hingewiesen worden in diesem thread.
ebenfalls auf die aussage der biker durchaus kompromissbereit UND verhandelungsbereit zu sein.
aber irgendwann resigniert man einfach.
du fühlst dich wie don quichote im kampf gegen die windmühlen.
es frustriert nur noch.
also ist es mir mittlerweile egal und ich erfreue mich an der natur und fahre geile trails.
das ist zwar egoistisch, aber ich bin (fast) 47, habe 3 kinder und weißgott andere probleme als mich 100.000 mal mit diversen "offiziellen" zu treffen und mir ewig den gleichen sch*** anzuhören.
es bring einfach nix
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (16. Mai 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> nein, das siehst du falsch!
> auf die verhandelungstaktiken der behörden ist oft genug hingewiesen worden in diesem thread.
> ebenfalls auf die aussage der biker durchaus kompromissbereit UND verhandelungsbereit zu sein.
> aber irgendwann resigniert man einfach.
> ...



D.h. es geht zum einen darum erlaubte Flächen zu bekommen und vor allem wäre es wichtig, dass etwas wirklich zählbares passiert, wo man dann auch bauen darf.

Damit bin ich ja schon wieder gedanklich einen Schritt nach vorne und nicht drei Schritte zurück.


Wie seht Ihr eigentlich Bike-Tourismus in der Region, sollen die Trails eher für die Biker vor Ort sein oder soll es eher touristisch ausgebaut werden. Ich wäre eher gegen Tourismus, da dann noch mehr kommen und es dann vielleicht wirklich zu viel wird, wobei ich das nicht in Zahlen sagen kann. Bezüglich des Tourismus stört mich auch der zunehmende Wandertourismus durch sogenannte Wanderratgeber von Fernsehgrößen, etc.. Das meine ich nicht nur allgemein sondern auch als Biker, da Wanderer meistens die kompletten Wege einnehmen. Des Weiteren hinterlassen Wanderer häufig mehr Müll im Wald und sind dauerhaft lauter (Eigentlich hinterlasse ich im Wald gar keinen Müll). Wanderer sind also für die Störung der Fauna in meinen Augen schlimmer.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Mai 2013)

Das kann man nicht trennen, höchstens über Werbung regeln wie bekannt sowas wird. Aber da ist die Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda auch nicht zu kontrollieren.

Grundsätzlich verstehe ich die Bedenken aber nicht. Kenne keine Beispiele wo "es zuviel wird". Mir fallen da höchstens Konflikte mit Wanderern ein die man aber durch klare Beschilderungen und halt einfach Rücksicht aller Beteiligten erreicht.


----------



## DerBergschreck (16. Mai 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Wie seht Ihr eigentlich Bike-Tourismus in der Region, sollen die Trails eher für die Biker vor Ort sein oder soll es eher touristisch ausgebaut werden. Ich wäre eher gegen Tourismus, da dann noch mehr kommen und es dann vielleicht wirklich zu viel wird, wobei ich das nicht in Zahlen sagen kann.



Ich glaube nicht, dass ein "Teuto-Bikepark" jetzt Winterberg und Willingen den Rang ablaufen wird und insofern würde ich keine Überfüllung befürchten. Aber Mountainbikefahren ist mit einem Bikepark ja nicht abgedeckt - der grösste Teil der MTBler ist nämlich nicht im Bikepark unterwegs, sondern in der Fläche bzw. auf Strecke.

Ich fände es auch nicht sinnvoll extra ausgeschilderte Bikestrecken anzulegen, weil das nur wieder dazu führt, dass die Akzeptanz auf anderen Strecken (also Wanderwegen) sinkt. Besser wäre es, die Gemeinsamkein und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme unter Wanderern und Mountainbikern in die Köpfe zu bringen. Wanderer, die Mountainbiker ablehnen, müssen in die Ecke der Ewiggestrigen, Ignoranten und Sturköpfe gestellt werden - und da will sich natürlich niemand sehen. Ich selbst argumentiere mit Wanderern ja immer damit, dass ich auch Wanderer bin - nämlich Rad-Wanderer Ja, da fällt dann den meisten kein Gegenargument mehr ein.

Zum Thema "Bikepark" und der Unmöglichkeit einen Platz dafür zu finden, wäre es ja mal interessant zu wissen, wie denn damals in den 70ern die Skiabfahrtsstrecke Schwedenschanze zustande kam. Haben die Waldbesitzer da auch solch einen Zinnober dagegen veranstaltet? Wurden die "eingekauft" oder hat man denen eine Skiausrüstung geschenkt?


----------



## wolfi (16. Mai 2013)

@Matthias: jetzt kommt auch noch der medien-inspirierte wanderer als feind  ins spiel? ich lache mich kringelig 
Wer kommt denn danach ins spiel? das muffel-wild haben ja schon die klasings für sich gebucht.... hmmmm... wie wäre es denn mit den jagtpächtern die ihren mercedes gl bis zum hochsitz fahren? oder die spechte... die machen löcher in bäume
sorry, aber das bringt uns allen nichts! durch schaffen eines evtl gemeinsamen feindbildes rücken wir nicht näher aneinander! und ich wette unsere mitleser in den amtsstuben schlagen sich gerade die schenkel wund.
gruß, wolfi.
send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2013)

Manchmal ist es ganz gut, ein Paar Fakten nachzulesen.

Da gewinnt man manchmal eine ganz andere Sicht auf Dinge, wie z.B. die "Vorgartentheorie" 

Nach meinen Erfahrungen im Deister, halte ich's inzwischen eigentlich auch wie der Crossboss und Andere...

Auszug aus dem Landesforstgesetz NRW zum Thema Betretungsrecht:

_§ 2 Betreten des Waldes (Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben. Das Betreten des Waldes geschieht insbesondere im Hinblick auf natur- und waldtypische Gefahren auf eigene Gefahr. Zu den natur- und waldtypischen Gefahren zählen vornehmlich solche, die von lebenden und toten Bäumen, sonstigem Aufwuchs oder natürlichem Bodenzustand ausgehen oder aus der ordnungsgemäßen Bewirtschaftung des Waldes entstehen.
(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren, ausgenommen die Benutzung motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen.
(3) Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie andere schutzwürdige Interessen der Waldbesitzer und die Erholung anderer nicht unzumutbar beeinträchtigt werden. Im Wald dürfen Hunde außerhalb von Wegen nur angeleint mitgeführt werden; dies gilt nicht für Jagdhunde im Rahmen jagdlicher Tätigkeiten sowie für Polizeihunde.
(4) Organisierte Veranstaltungen im Wald sind der Forstbehörde vor Beginn der beabsichtigten Maßnahme rechtzeitig anzuzeigen, sofern sie nicht mit geringer Teilnehmerzahl zum Zwecke der Umweltbildung durchgeführt werden. Die Forstbehörde kann die Veranstaltung von bestimmten Auflagen abhängig machen oder verbieten, wenn zu erwarten ist, dass durch die Veranstaltung eine Gefahr für den Wald, seine Funktionen oder die dem Wald und seinen Funktionen dienenden Einrichtungen besteht.

§ 3 Betretungsverbote (Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)

(1) Verboten ist das
a) Betreten von Forstkulturen, Forstdickungen, Saatkämpen und Pflanzgärten,
b) Betreten ordnungsgemäß als gesperrt gekennzeichneter Waldflächen,
c) Betreten von Waldflächen, während auf ihnen Holz eingeschlagen oder aufbereitet wird,
d) Betreten von forstwirtschaftlichen, jagdlichen, imkerlichen und teichwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen im Walde und
e) Fahren im Wald mit Ausnahme des Radfahrens und des Fahrens mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen sowie das Zelten und das Abstellen von Wohnwagen und Kraftfahrzeugen im Wald,
soweit hierfür nicht eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt. Verboten ist ferner das Reiten im Wald, soweit es nicht nach den Bestimmungen des Landschaftsgesetzes gestattet ist oder hierfür nicht eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt, der Verbote nach anderen Rechtsvorschriften nicht entgegenstehen.
(2) Zum Schutz von Forstkulturen, Saatkämpen und Pflanzgärten sind Eingatterungen zulässig; bei Flächen von mehr als 10 ha Größe bedarf es der vorherigen Genehmigung durch die Forstbehörde. Für die Genehmigung, die Kennzeichnung der eingegatterten Flächen und die Beseitigung ungenehmigter Eingatterungen gelten die Vorschriften über das Sperren von Waldflächen (§ 4 Abs. 2 bis 5).
(3) Eingatterungen aus waldfremden Materialien sind mit dem Wegfall des Schutzzweckes von dem Waldbesitzer unverzüglich zu entfernen. Wird dieser Verpflichtung nicht nachgekommen, gilt § 4 Absatz 5 entsprechend.

§ 4 Sperren von Waldflächen (Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)

(1) Der Waldbesitzer kann den Zutritt zu bestimmten Waldflächen tatsächlich ausschließen, untersagen oder zeitlich beschränken (Sperren von Waldflächen). Er bedarf hierzu der vorherigen Genehmigung durch die Forstbehörde.
(2) Die Genehmigung ist zu erteilen, wenn die Waldfläche nur für eine bestimmte Frist gesperrt werden soll und die Sperrung aus wichtigen Gründen des Forstschutzes, der Waldbewirtschaftung, der Wildhege oder der Jagdausübung erforderlich ist. Die Genehmigung kann widerrufen oder eingeschränkt werden, soweit ihre Voraussetzungen entfallen sind.
(3) Ohne daß die Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 2 Satz 1 vorliegen, kann die Genehmigung widerruflich erteilt werden, wenn hierfür ein wichtiger Grund vorliegt und das Sperren unter Berücksichtigung der Interessen der Allgemeinheit vertretbar ist.
(4) Gesperrte Waldflächen sind durch Schilder kenntlich zu machen, deren Muster vom Ministerium für Umwelt und Naturschutz, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz (Ministerium) im Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt für das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen bekanntgegeben wird.
(5) Ist eine Waldfläche ohne Genehmigung gesperrt, so kann die Forstbehörde die Beseitigung der Sperrung anordnen.

§ 5 Zeitweilige Beschränkung des Betretungsrechtes (Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)

(1) Aus Gründen der Waldbrandverhütung kann die Forstbehörde nach Anhörung der beteiligten Kreise und kreisfreien Städte durch ordnungsbehördliche Verordnung für bestimmte Waldgebiete zeitweilig
a) das Betreten, das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten ausschließen oder
b) das Betreten auf die Wege beschränken und
c) die besonderen Befugnisse der Waldbesitzer nach § 3 in dem notwendigen Umfang einschränken.
(2) Zum Schutz der wildlebenden Tiere und aus Gründen der Jagdausübung kann das Betreten zeitweilig für die Zeit zwischen 17 und 8 Uhr auf die Wege beschränkt werden, wenn das Waldgebiet

durch den Erholungsverkehr stark in Anspruch genommen wird und 
durch Wege und andere Einrichtungen für den Erholungsverkehr hinreichend aufgeschlossen ist. 
Absatz 1 findet entsprechende Anwendung._


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Mai 2013)

exto schrieb:


> (2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren, ausgenommen die Benutzung motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen.



Wie wird eigentlich "fester Weg" in dem Zusammenhang ausgelegt? Ist ein Trampelpfad ein fester Weg? Oder erst ein offizieller Wanderweg? Oder gar erst eine Forstautobahn?


----------



## DerBergschreck (16. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie wird eigentlich "fester Weg" in dem Zusammenhang ausgelegt? Ist ein Trampelpfad ein fester Weg? Oder erst ein offizieller Wanderweg? Oder gar erst eine Forstautobahn?



Wir haben hier zum Glück nicht dei Begrifflichkeit anderer Bundesländer, wo "befestigter Weg" steht - das wären dann also die meistens breiteren Wege mit festem Schotteruntergrund. Ein fester Weg ist nicht näher definiert, generell geht man davon aus, das ein solcher Weg durch regelmässige Benutzung festgetrampelt/gefahren ist und als Weg erkennbar ist. Spannend ist natürlich, wie solche Wege entstehen. Die meisten dürften durch Wanderer erzeugt worden sein, die damals aber auch nichts anderes gemacht haben, als das, was Mountainbiker verboten wird: nämlich einfach einen neuen Weg plattreten und dann darf man den auch benutzen.


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2013)

Das genau ist der Knackpunkt.

Der Natur der Sache entsprechend, legt das erst mal jeder nach seinem eigenen Gusto und (wenn's geht) mit gesundem Menschenverstand aus. Ich persÃ¶nlich gehe beim Biken in NRW immer davon aus, dass wenn ein Weg IRGENDWIE FEST ist, dieses Verbot des Befahrens hier NICHT greift. Der Waldbesitzer als solches geht (Erfahrungssache) davon aus, dass ein fester Weg ein solcher ist, auf dem er mit seinem SUV durch den Wald patroullieren kann. Im Zweifelsfall entscheidet das Gericht  Das passiert aber selten, weil eine OWI - Anzeige aufgrund dieser Tatsache maximal 15,-â¬ Wert ist, und ein entsprechendes Verfahren in der Regel nicht zustande kommt. Ich bike Ã¼brigens jetzt 25 Jahre und hab' noch nie blechen sollen. Sollte mir mal irgend ne Gemeindeverwaltung 15,-â¬ aufbrummen, werde ich das mal mit ner Tageskarte in Winterberg gegenrechnen und (vermutlich) einfach abdrÃ¼cken. So viel Aufregung ist mir das dann doch nicht wert 

Die Niedersachsen haben's da Ã¼brigens besser: Da wird von "tatsÃ¤chlich Ã¶ffentlichen Wegen" geredet. Ein noch viel schwammiger Begriff, der eigentlich auf alles anzuwenden ist, was nicht als "gesperrt" gekennzeichnet ist und irgendwie nach Weg aussieht. Und wie schwierig es fÃ¼r Waldbesitzer ist, ein WaldstÃ¼ck zu sperren kann man oben auch nachlesen. 

Also: Immer locker bleiben. Nix wird so heiÃ gegessen, wie's gekocht wird!


----------



## xc-mtb (16. Mai 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> @Matthias: jetzt kommt auch noch der medien-inspirierte wanderer als feind  ins spiel? ich lache mich kringelig
> Wer kommt denn danach ins spiel? das muffel-wild haben ja schon die klasings für sich gebucht.... hmmmm... wie wäre es denn mit den jagtpächtern die ihren mercedes gl bis zum hochsitz fahren? oder die spechte... die machen löcher in bäume
> sorry, aber das bringt uns allen nichts! durch schaffen eines evtl gemeinsamen feindbildes rücken wir nicht näher aneinander! und ich wette unsere mitleser in den amtsstuben schlagen sich gerade die schenkel wund.
> gruß, wolfi.
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon



Oh man,

Du bist doch schon etwas länger Erwachsen und hast ein paar Kinder. Lernen die so ein aggressives Verhalten von dir? Ich hoffe nicht.
Ich will dir doch gar nichts persönlich. Ich möchte an Lösungen arbeiten aber nicht nur für eine Seite denken. Das bringt nie etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (16. Mai 2013)

So, ich denke das Thema ist fürs erste durch! 

Ich halte es wie Wolfi und werde da fahren wo meine Räder mich hin rollern und wenn da was gebasteltes ist, dann freue ich mich darüber und werde es auf jeden Fall nutzen. Wäre ja sonst auch Verschwendung

In dem Sinne, hoch die Schüppe


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. Mai 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Oh man,
> 
> Du bist doch schon etwas länger Erwachsen und hast ein paar Kinder. Lernen die so ein aggressives Verhalten von dir? Ich hoffe nicht.
> Ich will dir doch gar nichts persönlich. Ich möchte an Lösungen arbeiten aber nicht nur für eine Seite denken. Das bringt nie etwas.



Agressiv und persönlich nennst du es wenn jemand deine zum Teil schwachsinnigen Argumente etwas ironisch kommentiert?

Persönlich wirst du hier gerade (Kinder/Alter).

Also diskutier doch bitte "normal" weiter.

Du hast hier aber von nun verschiedensten Leuten aus unterschiedlichen Gegenden, von jung bis 20-Jahre Bike-Erfahrung die gleichen Erfahrungsberichte gehört. Und alle haben diese mehr oder weniger realitätsnah und sachlich vorgetragen.
Fazit: Es bringt leider nichts. Entweder nach einem stressigen Arbeitstag  2 Stunden Biken oder 2 Stunde Herumärgern bei irgendwelchen Diskussionen. Wolfi war ja sogar mal so platt und gefrustet dass er sein Bike ein paar Jahre weggeschlossen hat...

 Die Lobby fehlt einfach.


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2013)

Jaaa, so is das mit der indirekten Kommunikation. Um grad Wolfi für aggressiv zu halten, bedarf es schon eines so ausgefeilten Mediums, wie es das Internet ist 

Mir ist grad ne ziemlich unrealistische Idee gekommen: Wenn ich Waldbesitzer wäre und nicht wollte, dass die Biker an unschönen Stellen durch meinen Wald braten und illegal Trails anlegen, könnte ich wohl auf die Idee kommen, selbst ein, zwei attraktive Trails genau dort anzulegen, wo sie mich nicht stören, meine Verkehrssicherungspflicht erfüllen und die wohlgeordnete Ruhe in meinem Wald genießen 

Ach, wartet! Ist gar nicht so unrealistisch. Hartmut Kumlehn hat in Merxhausen im Solling genau das getan. Is sogar ein richtig kleiner, gemütlicher Bikepark draus geworden. 

Prahlmodus an: Da hab ich sogar die einzige Podiumsplazierung meiner Rennkariere eingefahren: 3. der Niedersächsischen Downhillmeisterschaften (der Senioren )


----------



## othu (16. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie wird eigentlich "fester Weg" in dem Zusammenhang ausgelegt? Ist ein Trampelpfad ein fester Weg? Oder erst ein offizieller Wanderweg? Oder gar erst eine Forstautobahn?



was ein fester weg ist, zumindest in nrw, hat das lg köln ja sehr schön definiert.
urteil suche ich dir gleich mal raus.

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/316-die-rechtslage-in-nordrhein-westfalen


----------



## xc-mtb (16. Mai 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Agressiv und persönlich nennst du es wenn jemand deine zum Teil schwachsinnigen Argumente etwas ironisch kommentiert?
> 
> Persönlich wirst du hier gerade (Kinder/Alter).
> 
> ...



OK Sorry, da habe ich überreagiert. Ich entschuldige mich somit bei Wolfi und verlasse das Feld. Habe in den letzten Tagen viel gelernt.

Falls jemand mal Interesse hat mit mir zu sprechen kann er mich gerne per PN kontaktieren. Bin gerne bereit zu versuchen alles zu verstehen und an Lösungen zu arbeiten.


----------



## wolfi (16. Mai 2013)

kein problem,
soooo schnell bin ich nicht beleidigt
agressiv ist der hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yg2-gg7XN4"]Astra vs. Beck's - YouTube[/nomedia]
gruß
wolfi
ps: aber becks schmeckt trotzdem besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (17. Mai 2013)

othu schrieb:


> was ein fester weg ist, zumindest in nrw, hat das lg kÃ¶ln ja sehr schÃ¶n definiert.
> urteil suche ich dir gleich mal raus.
> 
> http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/316-die-rechtslage-in-nordrhein-westfalen



Da steht dann:



> â"Feste" Wege i.S.d. Â§ 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW sind nicht notwendigerweise kÃ¼nstlich befestigte, sondern auch Wege mit von Natur aus festem Untergrund, die von ihrer Beschaffenheit, insbesondere von ihrem Untergrund und ihrer Breite fÃ¼r den Radverkehr im Wald geeignet sind. Die Eignung der Wege fÃ¼r den Radverkehr beurteilt sich maÃgeblich danach, ob die Nutzung der Wege durch Radfahrer zu einer ZerstÃ¶rung des Waldbodens, zu einer Beunruhigung des Wildes und zur StÃ¶rung anderer Erholungssuchender - etwa von Wanderern - fÃ¼hren kann."



Die Wegdefinition stellt mich in soweit zufrieden. Nicht zufrieden dagegen stellt mich die Interpretation, dass Mountainbiker Waldnutzer zweiter Klasse sind und Wanderer natÃ¼rlich die erster Klasse.

Der Wanderer sucht Erholung und hat demnach angeblich Vorrang vor dem Mountainbiker - der natÃ¼rlich keine Erholung sucht. Wenn genug Wanderer kommen, wird auch der Waldboden zerstÃ¶rt - das scheint am Gesetz aber egal zu sein. Irgendwo gab es mal ne Untersuchung nach der in steilem GelÃ¤nde ein Wanderschuh den Boden stÃ¤rker belastet als ein Fahrradreifen. Und wenn ich mal die knallharte Sohle meiner Meindl Wanderstiefel mit dem wabbeligen Gummi meiner MTB Reifen vergleiche, halte ich das sogar fÃ¼r glaubwÃ¼rdig.


----------



## exto (17. Mai 2013)

Das ist doch eine wunderschöne Definition! Insbesondere dadurch, dass die genannten Ausschlusskriterien erst mal als gegeben nachgewiesen werden müssen. Das möchte ich mal erleben 

BTW: Hat IRGEND jemand von euch überhaupt schon mal n Ticket für's Biken bekommen? Würd' mich mal interessieren.


----------



## othu (17. Mai 2013)

@DerBergschreck: auch diese Untersuchung findest du im Archiv der DIMB.
Der schwächere, in dem Fall der langsamere, hat immer Vorrang, das sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (17. Mai 2013)

moin,
ob Wanderstiefel mehr dreck am stecken haben wie das wabbelige Gummi von MTB Reifen meines MTB `s,ob ich ein Gutachten mehr Aussagekraft hat,meine Rechte im Wald einklage,Privatbesitz Beanspruche,und/oder jeder für sich seine Regeln gern selbst festlegen möchte lass ich mal dahingestellt sein.
Mir ist wichtig das Grundregeln von Allen Waldbenutzern/Behörden/Besitnern eingehalten werden.
Ein Wort das leider viel zu selten benutzt wird:*Respekt* und *Empathie*

Sollte das nicht reichen,kann man sich professionelle Hilfe holen um ggf.
Lösungsvorschläge zu finden.
Für mich ist ein wichtiger Baustein das organiesiern in einen Gemeinnützigen Verein,der meine Interessen gut vertritt.Ich bin in der Dimb und Stromberg.
Wer das nicht möchte,macht was eigenes.Wichtig ist für mich,das "man/frau"auf die *Handlungsebene* kommt mit dem nötigen Respekt und der genannten Empathie.

so, nun werd ich Pfingsten genießen und die trails surfen.


----------



## crossboss (17. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie wird eigentlich "fester Weg" in dem Zusammenhang ausgelegt? Ist ein Trampelpfad ein fester Weg? Oder erst ein offizieller Wanderweg? Oder gar erst eine Forstautobahn?



Ein Förster hat mir mal gesagt, das _übliche  Naturfeste _genügt

Fahrt einfach und benehmt Euch möglichtst freundlich zu den Anderen Nutzerndann geht das schon ganz gut! meine Erfahrung.

Und Nein Exto, ich habe noch nie nich , in über 20 Jahren, ein *Biketicket *bekommen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2013)

ok, dumm nur das ich jetzt wieder in Bawü bin.


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. Mai 2013)

othu schrieb:


> @DerBergschreck: auch diese Untersuchung findest du im Archiv der DIMB.
> Der schwächere, in dem Fall der langsamere, hat immer Vorrang, das sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.



Ob man durch das Aufsteigen auf ein MTB unbedingt stärker wird, möchte ich mal bezweifeln Was ist, wenn ich zügig bergab einen Singletrail hinunterfahre und auf einen Wanderer treffe - muss ich dann im Schrittempo hinterherzuckeln?


----------



## wolfi (17. Mai 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ob man durch das Aufsteigen auf ein MTB unbedingt stärker wird, möchte ich mal bezweifeln Was ist, wenn ich zügig bergab einen Singletrail hinunterfahre und auf einen Wanderer treffe - muss ich dann im Schrittempo hinterherzuckeln?



zeig ihm wer der stärkere ist...

neee, is spaß!
in 99% der fälle wird einem platz gemacht. ich versuche mich auch immer frühzeitig bemerkbar zu machen... fällt mir nicht schwer, ich fahre ne hayes bremse
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wolfi (17. Mai 2013)

was mich mehr nervt sind die "Stockenten".... da kam mir letztens auf dem golfplatz-singletrail ne gruppe entgegen, ich bergauf, die bergab. meinste die haben nur einen deut platz gemacht? nix!!! die sind sturen blickes weiter geradeaus als wenn ich überhaupt nicht da wäre.
.
.
.
dusselige kühe!


----------



## crossboss (17. Mai 2013)

@ Bergschreck
Da du dann  als der Nutzer, mit größerer kinetischer Energie unterwegs bist, bist du schon der Risikoauslösende Faktor, (der Stärkere) besonders wenn der Wanderer noch pennt Ich geh mal davon aus das Du nicht auf der *Jagt* bist

@ Wolfi , für die Stöcke müssten die eigentlich nen Waffenschein vorweisen. Manche sind so im _Geklapper_ und_ Geplapper_ vertieft ( in üblichen 5er Reihen), das viele von jenen  sonst nix mehr merken (wollen). Es gibt aber auch andersrum, viele vorbildliche ,freundliche Jogergruppen und Stöckchenwerfer.

Ich rufe immer laut *Klingeling*, ( ne Klingel brauche ich auch nicht) dann lachen sich die Meisten kaputt und das Nörgeln fällt eh aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (17. Mai 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ob man durch das Aufsteigen auf ein MTB unbedingt stärker wird, möchte ich mal bezweifeln Was ist, wenn ich zügig bergab einen Singletrail hinunterfahre und auf einen Wanderer treffe - muss ich dann im Schrittempo hinterherzuckeln?



ja musst du. wenn kein platz zum sicheren passieren/überholen ist ohne wenn und aber.

gegenfrage: ich komme mit meinem suv in einer engen einbahnstraße angebraust und du radelst gemütlich da lang. darf ich dich zur seite drängen oder überfahren?
merkste was?


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Mai 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Das genau ist der Knackpunkt.
> 
> Der Natur der Sache entsprechend, legt das erst mal jeder nach seinem eigenen Gusto und (wenn's geht) mit gesundem Menschenverstand aus. Ich persÃ¶nlich gehe beim Biken in NRW immer davon aus, dass wenn ein Weg IRGENDWIE FEST ist, dieses Verbot des Befahrens hier NICHT greift. Der Waldbesitzer als solches geht (Erfahrungssache) davon aus, dass ein fester Weg ein solcher ist, auf dem er mit seinem SUV durch den Wald patroullieren kann. Im Zweifelsfall entscheidet das Gericht  Das passiert aber selten, weil eine OWI - Anzeige aufgrund dieser Tatsache maximal 15,-â¬ Wert ist, und ein entsprechendes Verfahren in der Regel nicht zustande kommt. Ich bike Ã¼brigens jetzt 25 Jahre und hab' noch nie blechen sollen. Sollte mir mal irgend ne Gemeindeverwaltung 15,-â¬ aufbrummen, werde ich das mal mit ner Tageskarte in Winterberg gegenrechnen und (vermutlich) einfach abdrÃ¼cken. So viel Aufregung ist mir das dann doch nicht wert
> 
> ...



Sehr richtig....

Exto, das wir zwei nochmal einer Meinung sind!  - sollte ein  wert sein!

Nen Ticket hatte ich seit 92 auch noch nie. WÃ¼rde mich aber mal interessieren, wie jmd. rausfinden will, dass ich gar nicht Helmut Kohl 
heiÃe... so ohne Passeporte 

Later


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. Mai 2013)

othu schrieb:


> ja musst du. wenn kein platz zum sicheren passieren/überholen ist ohne wenn und aber.



Ich darf aber fragen "Darf ich mal vorbei?" und bisher klappte das immer problemlos. Ich bin ja auch mal als Wanderer unterwegs und wenn von hinten ein MTB kommt, mache ich Platz. Die Bäume stehen ja nicht so eng, dass da keiner wäre


----------



## exto (17. Mai 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Würde mich aber mal interessieren, wie jmd. rausfinden will, dass ich gar nicht Helmut Kohl
> heiße... so ohne Passeporte



Hähä, da bist du aber noch nicht auf den Herrn Oberforstbannführer N. im Ostdeister (dem "gehören" Barbiegrab, Grenzweg, Mögebiertrail usw.) getroffen. Letzte bemerkenswerte Aktion seinerseits: Er kommt den Trail rauf, drei Halbwüchsige kommen runter. N. schnappt sich den kleinsten und droht, ihn mit der Markierungsfarbe, die er dabei hat zu besprühen, falls die Anderen nicht anhalten. Keine Ahnung, ob das Verfahren wg. der Anzeige des Vaters noch läuft 



chucki_bo schrieb:


> Exto, das wir zwei nochmal einer Meinung sind!  - sollte ein  wert sein!



Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder! Halleluja!


----------



## Huskyspeed (18. Mai 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Das genau ist der Knackpunkt.
> 
> Der Natur der Sache entsprechend, legt das erst mal jeder nach seinem eigenen Gusto und (wenn's geht) mit gesundem Menschenverstand aus. Ich persÃ¶nlich gehe beim Biken in NRW immer davon aus, dass wenn ein Weg IRGENDWIE FEST ist, dieses Verbot des Befahrens hier NICHT greift. Der Waldbesitzer als solches geht (Erfahrungssache) davon aus, dass ein fester Weg ein solcher ist, auf dem er mit seinem SUV durch den Wald patroullieren kann. Im Zweifelsfall entscheidet das Gericht  Das passiert aber selten, weil eine OWI - Anzeige aufgrund dieser Tatsache maximal 15,-â¬ Wert ist, und ein entsprechendes Verfahren in der Regel nicht zustande kommt. Ich bike Ã¼brigens jetzt 25 Jahre und hab' noch nie blechen sollen. Sollte mir mal irgend ne Gemeindeverwaltung 15,-â¬ aufbrummen, werde ich das mal mit ner Tageskarte in Winterberg gegenrechnen und (vermutlich) einfach abdrÃ¼cken. So viel Aufregung ist mir das dann doch nicht wert
> 
> ...


 Ganz meine Meinung
Die bekommt man eigentlich automatisch wenn man 23Jahre diesen Sport betreibt


----------



## Melonenmann (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo!
Ich habe das hier mal überflogen und werd mich die Tage mal rein lesen.

Für die, die noch nichts von der initiative Legalize mtb-strecke Bielefeld mit bekommen haben sollten...
Auf facebook gibt es eine Gruppe die sich für eine Lösung einsetzt:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/135210279956263/

Weitere Infos für die jenigen die facebook nicht haben gibt es auch noch diese möglichkeit: http://mtbbielefeld.wordpress.com/

Grüße
Melone/PixelMeyer


----------



## Deleted 175627 (21. Mai 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ob man durch das Aufsteigen auf ein MTB unbedingt stärker wird, möchte ich mal bezweifeln Was ist, wenn ich zügig bergab einen Singletrail hinunterfahre und auf einen Wanderer treffe - muss ich dann im Schrittempo hinterherzuckeln?



Was meinst du denn selbst dazu?


----------



## wosch (15. Juni 2013)

Hier mal eine Neuigkeit von heute:

http://www.nw-news.de/videos/?bcpid...923304001&bctid=2479842371001&refer=rightboxa

Bin gespannt, ob daraus was wird.


----------



## Thomas70s (13. Juli 2013)

Sagt mal, wie kommt man eigentlich die Treppen in Lämmershagen heile runter? Ich fahre seit gut einem Jahr MTB und gerne die Strecke zwischen Habichtshöhe und Oerlinghausen. Nach dem aber die schöne Umfahrung kurz vor den Treppen in Lämmershagen geschlossen wurde, überlege ich jedes mal, wie ich die lange untere Treppe heile runter komme. Hat da jemand mal nen Tip für mich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (13. Juli 2013)

Popo nach hinten und laufen lassen. Am besten oben noch etwas auf der Bremse stehen damit du nicht zu schnell wirst. ;-)


----------



## Thomas70s (13. Juli 2013)

Hab ich mir ja fast schon gedacht ;-))
Dann werde ich mal allen Mut zusammen nehmen.


----------



## Zyran (13. Juli 2013)

Ich würde dir einen Fahrtechnikkurs empfehlen. 

Da lernt man so was wie Treppen runterfahren.


----------



## kris. (14. Juli 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Neuigkeit von heute:
> 
> http://www.nw-news.de/videos/?bcpid...923304001&bctid=2479842371001&refer=rightboxa
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob daraus was wird.



Nix, soweit ich weiss.
"Zu teuer", weil man den Wald in eine Sportstätte umwidmen und dafür an anderer Stelle viele Bäume pflanzen müsste. Das ist einem die Jugend dort mal wieder nicht wert...


----------



## Thomas70s (6. August 2013)

Da mache ich einen Technikkurs, wie empfohlen und komme an den besagten Treppen an, sind die vernagelt!!!
Was ist denn jetzt los??? Die Treppen in Lämmershagen wurden mit verschraubten Baumstämmen blockiert.
Jetzt kommt Ihr. Ist dort mal irgendwas passiert? Wer darf denn einen offiziellen Wanderweg so zubauen?
Bin sehr auf Eure Berichte gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (8. August 2013)

moin,möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten.wenn du ein fahrtechnikkurs belegt hast,level 2 buchen,den kurs wiederholen oder üben.das ding kannste locker umfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (8. August 2013)

Bis jetzt kannte ich nur rein gerollte Baumstämme als Hindernisse, möglichst hinter uneinsehbaren Kurven oder in Landezonen hinter Absprungmöglichkeiten als netter Gruß von Wanderern.
Aber Leute, die die mit Lochblechen und Spaxschrauben befestigte Hiundernisse im Wald anbringen, übersteigen meinen Verständnishorizont extrem.
Kurz: was geht in so einem Hirn vor?
Ach ja: ganz links könnte man eventuell was anschütten und so in die Treppe dropen. DANN ergäbe der befestigte Baumstamm  vielleicht einen Sinn.


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. August 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Aber Leute, die die mit Lochblechen und Spaxschrauben befestigte Hiundernisse im Wald anbringen, übersteigen meinen Verständnishorizont extrem.



Da hilft der kleine Taschenfreund:
https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/pocket-chainsaw-123220/

Sägt verblüffend gut, das Teil


----------



## Thomas70s (8. August 2013)

Das sind ja alles gute Tipps!!! (Mit dem Fahrtechnikkurs war übrigens ironisch gemeint) Die Frage ist doch aber, ob so eine Aktion überhaupt erlaubt ist. Schließlich geht es um einen öffentlichen Weg und zu dem auch noch um den bekanntesten in der Region. Da kann doch nicht einfach so eine Barrikade gebaut werden, oder? Ich habe die NW angerufen, die wollen sich der Sache annehmen und recherchieren.


----------



## bennZ37 (8. August 2013)

Wo ist denn das Problem?
ca. 50 Meter vorher sind mehrere neue Schilder angebracht die ne flotte Umgehungsstrecke anzeigen. Und wers unbedingd brauch umfährt die Stämme eben kurz. 
Ich werd nie verstehen warum Treppen fahren so toll ist. Da heiz ich lieber die Umgehung mit nem fetten Drift unten inner Kurve, tret nochmal richtig rein und bin dann oben am Stromhäuschen.


----------



## Mountain77 (30. August 2013)

Hi, 
Ich hoffe bei euch geht es halbwegs voran?!

Habt ihr eigentlich die Petition gegen die 2m Regel in BW schon gesehen und unterschrieben?!

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Falls ihr mal höhe Freiburg seid, es lohnt sich das Bike mitzunehmen und hoffentlich bald auch legal! ;-)

Viele Grüße aus LP
M.


----------



## kris. (30. August 2013)

aber sicher dat


----------



## wosch (30. August 2013)

Soeben erledigt!


----------



## crossboss (30. August 2013)

klar, unterzeichnet


----------



## Mountain77 (30. August 2013)




----------

